# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Школа дрессировки Алекса Вяткина в Киеве!

## Nubira

*“Spring Melody” – тренинг 24-27 апреля пройдет в закрытом формате.*
- регистрация участников с собаками и зрителей ТОЛЬКО предварительная. Организаторы оставляют за собой право отказа. Предпочтение отдается участникам записавшимся на все дни. 
- Оплата предварительная. Для первых 12 участников с собаками: до 10го апреля – стоимость 50 евро за 1 день тренинга, после 10го апреля – 60 евро. Для зрителей: до 10 го апреля – стоимость 15 евро за 1 день тренинга, после 10го апреля – 20 евро.
Для участников с 2мя собаками – до 10го апреля – 75 евро за 1 день тренинга, после 10го апреля – 100 евро.

По состоянию на 7 марта список участников выглядит так: 
1. Юля + Пайк
2. Иванна + Рикошет
3. Маша + Рада
4. Сергей + Тор
5. Сергей + Боб
6. Даша + Оникс
7. Максим + Дерзай
8. Алексей + Тирекс 
9. Настя + Сенди (2 дня)
10. Женя + Даби (2 дня) 
11. Катя + Сага + Z’Couture (2 дня)

Осталось 2-3 места на все 4 дня и 4-5 мест не на все дни.

Регистрация через заявочный лист: 
http://goo.gl/forms/Yj3UoK3sll

Возврат оплаты при отказе участия:
- до 1го апреля – 100%
- до 10го апреля – 50%
- После 10го апреля – оплата не возвращается.

Группа на Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/groups/vyatkin/

Группа Вконтакте
http://vk.com/event75449454

----------


## Nubira

Это познавательно, весело и захватывающе!!! Приглашаем владельцев всех пород собак, разного уровня подготовки, и конечно же зрителей! 

Чтобы ощутить атмосферу, посмотрите этот ролик :))) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69Tl0KHiPuM

О том, как это было в прошлый раз в Киеве :) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN8_c9ayw-8

----------


## Nubira

*Отзывы участников первого тренинга в Киеве:* 




> я была зрителем, но все,что я видела и слышала на тренинге было все от "А" до "Я" -супер !!! Алекс обладает удивительной способностью объяснять теорию в очень краткой и доступной форме при этом не теряя важных критерий в дрессировке собак. Не смотря на то,что я была без собаки, на мои вопросы давались полные,подробные ответы и я была полноправным членом семинара(для справки:на некоторых семинарах зрителям не дают,извиняюсь,рот открыть). я не совсем "чайник", но многое из тренинга Алекса взяла себе на вооружение! работа с щенами,разведения Вяткина,вызвала восторг!!! делать первые шаги в дрессировке под таким "маэстро" - это дорогого стоит!!! 
> Отдельное спасибо Юле за организацию мероприятия! все было четко,без опозданий,проволочек-это всегда приятно удивляет! и с ухой и шашлыками не надурили))) все было отлично продумано и сработано без сбоев! спасибо за отличный семинар,до встреч! 
> Лена, Харьков





> Света ( малинуа Трой): 
> Семинар очень понравился. Вся информация дается доступно, и даже без базовых знаний не возникает никаких проблем с ее восприятием. Рекомендации тут же отрабатываются на практике, и если после теории еще могут оставаться вопросы, то после практики все окончательно раскладывается по полочкам. Те проблемы, с которыми я пришла на семинар были решены сразу. В теоретической части я почерпнула для себя много полезного. Стало понятно «откуда ноги растут» у тех или иных сложностей в тренинге. И как эффективно их преодолеть , тоже стало понятно. Планирую и дальше посещать семинары. Огромное спасибо организаторам за приятную и дружественную атмосферу. И конечно же всем участникам. Было приятно пообщаться. Отдельное спасибо Юле.





> Маша (малинуа Рада): 
> Ребята, семинар действительно крутой получился! Рекомендую! 
> Во-первых: высокопрофессиональный и современный подход к дрессировке и воспитанию собак; во-вторых: точная и мгновенная оценка проблем в связке «собака-хозяин» и главное всем «страждущим» предложили пути решения каждой конкретной проблемы с возможностью отработать это на месте; третье: были отработаны основные дисциплины (для каждой собаки на уровне зависящем от ее возроста и «технических» возможностей) послушание, защита, след. 
> 
> Мы с мужем пришли на тренинг с проблемой «послушки» в первую очередь- улучшить наше взаимопонимание с собакой, понять как лучше «объяснить» щенку, что от него (точнее нее:)) требуется и чего делать не надо. Собака, которая не могла ранее спокойно даже 5 минут ездить в машине (Рада скакала на окна, прыгала через сиденье и тд) в первый же день после семинара начала спокойно ездить «в ногах», стала в два раза меньше кусаться и о чудо начала понимать и выполнять некоторые команды с РАДОСТЬЮ; (как для 3-х месячного щенка) по-мойму уже не мало. Конечно же есть еще над чем работать, НО мы увидели НАПРАВЛЕНИЕ, а это дорогого стоит! 
> Во время тренировки сразу брасается в глаза не только профессионализм Алекса, как тренера, но и как талантливейшего педагога! СПАСИБО АЛЕКС! 
> 
> Честно скажу, как человек, который до семинара был полным «чайником», мозги от кол-ва информации, коей щедро делился Алекс, просто закипали, хотя уверена, что даже у «бывалых» они местами «горели». Всегда есть чему учиться! Если вы расчитываете, что придете покажете собаку, вам расскажут какая она «нехорошая» не понимает на человеческом языке…. то этот тренинг не для Вас:))) Этот семинар расчитан на людей, которые ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО любят свою собаку и хотят понять младшего брата, раскрыть его/ее возможности! 
> Я получила ответы не только на вопросы технического плана, но я бы сказала усвоила самые простые, но тем не менее важные основы собачьей психологии! 
> ...





> Игорь Орт (Н.О. Чантерелле с АБ): 
> Достойный специалист, правильные подходы и эффективные решения.





> Ксения (н.о Леона): 
> Хоть попала я всего на один день, но эмоции прут до сих пор-))))) 
> Спасибо Алексу, он , как всегда , на высоте! Осталось только работать и работать. Очень надеюсь побывать в следующий раз, вопросов не уменьшается у меня-))) 
> Отдельное спасибо за организацию Юле, все было просто супер! 
> Жду не дождусь следующей встречи со всеми !!!!!!!!





> Sergiy Lysenko: 
> Я остался доволен всем — хорошая организация, хорошая площадка, очень приятная компания! 
> Это был моё первое занятие с Алексом — outfuckingstanding! Мне очень понравилась манера тренера подавать информацию — живо, динамично, увлекательно, масса полезной информации. 
> 
> Юля спасибо за организацию! 
> Алекс, с нетерпением жду следующей сессии!





> Александр (малинуа РИЧИ): 
> Семинар просто замечательный. Очень дружеская и доброжелательная обстановка, все очень приветливы. Алекс Вяткин был как всегда на высоте. Лично я остался очень доволен. На все интересующие меня вопросы получил подробные и главное аргументированные рекомендации, осталось только постараться и воплотить их в жизнь))) Ещё раз ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО организаторам семинара ну и конечно Алексу Вяткину))) Надеюсь ещё не раз встретиться и вместе поработать. ВСЕМ УДАЧИ В ТРЕНИНГЕ!!!)))

----------


## Nubira

Алекс на семинарах всегда добивается того, чтобы люди научились самостоятельно применять полученные знания, теорию показывает очень подробно и тщательно  :Ap:

----------


## Nubira

*Место проведения - дрессировочная площадка Ирпень* 
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua/место-проведения 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/dogstadion/ 

Находится в 15 километрах от Киева. От станции метро Академгородок, по новой трассе ехать минут 7. 
Очень легко и удобно добираться, даже общественным транспортом. 
Площадка полностью оборудована всеми необходимыми снарядами. Хорошо освещается в темное время.

----------


## Nubira

*Расселение иногородних участников:* 
В 10 км. от места проведения, охраняемая закрытая территория, видеонаблюдение, боксы для машин, два вида вольеров (зимние и летние). Можно с собакой в номер. В номере мини-кухня, санузел, душкабина. Озеро (можно купаться), рыбалка, беседки, мангал, много места для прогулок. 
Стоимость - 300 грн. в сутки за 2 местный номер.

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira

*Расписание на 27-29 сентября:* http://trening.k9shop.com.ua/archives/330 

*Всем новичкам и тем, кто планирует посетить только один день - просьба регистрироваться на 27е число, суббота! 
Теоретическая часть будет только в этот день! 

РЕГИСТРАЦИЯ ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНАЯ!:* http://trening.k9shop.com.ua/регистрация 

Подробная информация на сайте: http://trening.k9shop.com.ua 

*Отзыв.(Семинар в Нижнем Новгороде, Татьяна с Софьей)* 

.... Думаю, Алекс должен быть безусловно интересен многим в нашем городе, потому что, во-первых, он универсален. Он не только ипошник - он прекрасный "костюмник". Он - ярый поборник тестирования способностей собаки именно к защитной работе в самом первоначальном смысле этого слова, без "спортивных" его изменений. В разведении и отборе (а следовательно, и в тестировании) он настаивает на выделении собак именно реально работающих и устойчивых к стрессу от собственно спортивных, подготовленных только для спорта исключительно на мячиках и игрушках. Как он сам говорил, существует 2 подхода в защитной дрессировке: "Я покажу тебе что это нестрашно, а интересно" и "Я покажу тебе, что это может быть и страшно, и опасно, но я научу тебя в этом побеждать". Алекс - один из немногих, кто не просто стремится, а именно умеет работать в последнем из этих подходов. И кому лично я доверила бы работу в этом подходе с любой собакой - он не сорвет ни одну! Я до сих пор, хотя прошло уже года 4, если не больше, помню как будто это было вчера, как я стояла на площадке напротив него, держа на поводке Софью. И как мне было страшно! Страшно, потому что он шел на нас - что называется, из ноздрей пламя, из ушей дым! Я не видела рукава на его руке, я видела только его лицо, только его глаза. В его взгляде была, мне кажется, настоящая подлинная ненависть. Я так боялась за Софью, что мне хотелось - по-настоящему хотелось! - спрятать ее за спину и самой пойти с ним драться! Но - я не могла. Физически не могла! Потому что не могла утащить на поводке мою робкую и неспособную к защите Софью, которая рвалась вперед так, как никогда ни до, ни после! Потому что Алекс до малейшего миллиметра умеет чувствовать то расстояние, где его поведение вызывает возбуждение собаки, ее стремление вперед, ее желание атаковать! И чувствует тот наивысший момент накала страстей, когда все нужно мгновенно перевести в добычную хватку, дать выход скопившейся энергии и показать тот самый путь к победе, который собака обязательно запомнит навсегда. И вот тут происходит еще одно волшебство. Я не знаю, что делает Алекс во время хватки - этого не видно со стороны. Но могу смело сказать - с тех пор я видела воотчию работу многих хороших мастеров защитного тренинга и вживую, и в записях - так больше не умеет делать НИКТО, кроме, пожалуй, Ивана Балабанова: именно в момент укуса собака получает такое подкрепление, что у нее буквально растут крылья за спиной! Потом следуют снова нарастание накала страстей - во время борьбы на рукаве! И снова - в самый нужный момент собака получает подкрепление тем самым, чего я никак не могу уловить. Это наверное сходно с тем, как собака кусает незащищенное тело человека: человек испытывает боль, мышцы содрагаются, а собаку это подкрепляет неимоверно. Сыграть такое под силу не каждому актеру. Я убеждена, что Алекс - один из крайне немногих, кто это может. Все собаки, подготовленные Алексом, как свои так и те, кого он тренирует "наездами" (есть собаки, которые успешно выступают, указывая его тренером, не только в Украине, но и в Пскове, и даже в Находке!) отличаются стремительностью атак, активной и напористой борьбой на рукаве (или на костюме - просто мне ближе ИПОшная дрессировка). .... 

..... Я до сих пор жалею, что больше не смогла, не решилась выйти на поле в защите. И до сих пор ругаю себя за упущенные возможности. Софья выдержала такую работу и сделала тогда огромный шаг вперед - ну, собственно, потому, что Алекс и строил тогда свою работу именно в рассчете на нее. Ее он чувствовал полностью и отработал по-максимуму на собаку. Хозяйкавот только оказалась слишком слабонервной и недостаточно тогда еще умной, чтобы оценить и обеими руками ухватиться за возможность сделать для своей собаки еще больше! ... 

... Алекс - великий мастер всех тонкостей работы в разделе послушание, от базы до мелочей, позволяющих бороться на высшем уровне за места на пьедестале. Он умеет учить моторике движений - помню, как ходила с Софьей вдоль стены его дома, а потом как он учил меня видеть собаку, контролируя корректное движение рядом. Всего после 2х прыжков с применение марекров "да" и "нет" моя Софья раз и навсегда освоила безопорный прыжок через метровый барьер. Даже сейчас, когда начали сказываться проблемы со спиной, Софья может вообще не прыгнуть барьер - это да, но прыгнуть его с опорой - никогда! Если уж прыгнет - не заденет! Алекс мастер развить в собаке главное - мотивацию, желание работать. И мастер использовать - и развить! - в собаке социальный инстинкт. То есть желание работать не за мячик или лакомство, а желание работать в контакте со своим хозяином. Когда мячик и лакомство значимы именно тем, что получены как знак наивысшего довольства хозяина работой собаки. 
Алекс умеет подсказать и научить, как развивать добычную мотивацию. Те, кто видел большущую заинтересованность моей Софьи в игрушках (правда, в моих руках :)) и имеют возможность сравнить это ее поведение с тем, с которого мы начинали в 1,5-2 года, могут мне поверить - у меня было много учителей, которые привнесли каждый своя в то, что я сейчас имею, но главное, из чего все выросло, это сказанное тогда Алексом: "Никогда не отдавать игрушку собаке! Привяжите ее на веревку и пусть она всегда будет в ваших руках". 
Софье сейчас уже 7 лет. Тем не менее я очень надеюсь, раз уж предоставляется такая возможность, поработать с ней послушание под руководством Алекса! ... 

...Ну и последнее, почему лично я обеими руками за то, чтобы пригласить на семинар именно Алекса Вяткина: он великолепно умеет использовать с максимальной пользой сжатое время семинара. Он не из тех, кто "приехал - уехал", потому что он думает не только о том, как максимально помочь во время проведения семинара, но и как люди будут работать после него. После его отъезда в голове и в руках обязательно останется программа действий, следовать которой будешь постоянно. Он умеет решить проблему собаки, если это возможно, прямо на семинаре. Но с другой стороны, он никогда не гонится за эффектными приемами: если он видит, что после его отъезда в силу квалификации то, что прекрасно сделал бы он сам, может только навредить в исполнении других, он пойдет другим путем: он подберет метод тот, который и в менее квалифицированных руках принесет только пользу. Он сумеет научить тому, что обязательно приведет к результату, даже если этот результат будет достигнут и позже, уже без его участия. С другой стороны - Алекс обладает почти невероятной памятью: он помнит практически всех собак, с которыми он работал. Посетив его семинар (собственно, и не только - можно ему просто написать и прислать видео работы и получить самые подробные рекомендации), поработав с ним, можно и впоследствии получать нужные советы, которые помогают многим и многим готовить собак уже и на очень серьезные старты общероссийского и даже мирового масштаба. ...

----------


## Nubira

Ирина Оралова, семинар в Санкт-Петербурге 

"Всем привет! 

Я очень рада, что мне удалось провести на этом семинаре все три дня. Это очень важно, на мой взгляд, быть полный формат. Потому что участие в одном дне, безусловно очень малая часть из того что можно было зачислить в копилку своего опыта и знаний. 

Для меня этот семинар оказался по воле случая еще и спасением. В первый день, за 15 минут до начала семинара я узнала, что моя собака не вышла из наркоза в стационаре после операции. Кто имеет дело с собаками поймет мое состояние. Я была готова развернуться и уехать. И рада, что не сделала этого. 

Алекс прекрасный мастер не только в деле распознавания состояний собак, он еще и прекрасно владеет техникой проведения обучающих мероприятий. Отлично чувствует аудиторию. Когда нужно "собирает", когда нужно "расслабляет". Прекрасная речь, великолепная подача непростого материала. 

Я не то, чтобы забывала о своем горе, но, как бы растворялась в процессе. И мне было легче. 

Нужно сказать, что еще перед семинаром я попросила организаторов передать мой вопрос Алексу. Вопрос касался как-раз мотивации собак на активную работу в те моменты, когда они этого не хотят. Считаю, что за три дня я получила очень много информации на эту тему. 

В последнее время на многих обучающих семинарах рассматривают работу собак "на драйве", с хорошим рабочим возбуждением, полученным на игровой мотивации. И с поощрением игрой же. 

Но для тех, кто работает со мноигими собаками не секрет, что встречаются собаки у которых добычный инстинкт очень слаб и мы вынуждены искать другие пути, другие возможности. И тут пищевая мотивация нам очень в помощь. 

Алекс показал на реальных примерах, как мы можем "разгонять" собак на еду. 
И вообще много разных приемов и "приемчиков". Кто хотел увидеть и понять, тот не проиграл :) 

Импонирует также, что не делалось различий между породными принадлежностями собак участников. Работали именно с личностью той собаки, которая пришла на семинар. Исходили из ее возможностей на настоящий момент. И иногда круг этих возможностей расширялся буквально у нас на глазах. Это было восхитительно. Владелец вдруг узнавал о своей собаке что-то такое, о чем он даже и не догадывался. 

Или узнавал о себе что-то, что может быть было не совсем ему приятно, но, что мешало развиваться продуктивным отношениям с собакой. И делалось все это тактично, с юмором, без обид. 
Не секрет, чтобы что-то начало изменяться вокруг тебя, нужно меняться самому. 

Семинар дал такие направления. Это очень важно, чтобы сложилась цельная картина. Чтобы ты не просто узнал о чем то, но имел представление о том, что и как делать. Практика. 

И в этом еще одна ценность семинара Алекса Вяткина. Он был абсолютно практическим. Не просто пара тройка общих приемов, а конкретные действия, буквально "раз - два - три" и объяснения аудитории почему это так. 

Поэтому я теперь в Питерской команде Алекса. И очень надеюсь, что в следующий его приезд, я смогу принять участие не просто зрителем, а со своей собакой. 

Так же, пользуясь случаем, хочу передать свою благодарность организаторам за прекрасную 
рабочую атмосферу. За то, что было предусмотрено практически все. 

Владелице прекрасного тренировочного зала Светлане. За терпение, за доброжелательность. 

Всем отважным участникам с собаками. На примерах работы которых, мы - зрители росли, повышали свою компетенцию. 

И так же всем-всем, кто был в течении этих прекрасных трех дней вместе."

----------


## Nubira

*Присоединяйтесь к нам на Facebook!!!* 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/vyatkin/ 

В контакте:
http://vk.com/event75449454

----------


## Nubira

*ПРОГУЛКИ И СОЦИАЛЬНЫЙ ИНСТИНКТ. Алекс Вяткин*

Если большую часть времени собака проводит в вольере, квартире или боксе, то естественно, что оказавшись на улице, она старается «разрядиться». Как обычно проходят прогулки? 

С советских времен устоялась прочная традиция – гулять «в тусовке». Т.е хозяин выходит на поляну и выпускает собаку бегать с группой чужих собак , в это время общаясь за сигаретой с другими хозяевами. Долг выполнен – собака набегалась, наигралась, «физически развилась»…. можно идти домой. 

Такая практика приводит к массе проблем. В первую очередь –отсутствие культуры приводит к дракам, «наездам» взрослых собак на щенков, травмам…Но даже не это главное. Главное в том, чему и как учится в такой среде ваша собака? Давайте разберем. 

Прогулка - это то время , когда у большинства владельцев есть время пообщаться с собакой. Выйдя за порог дома о чем думает и на чем сконцентрирована в такой схеме отношений Ваша собака? О Вас? Конечно же, нет! Она думает о том, как бы побыстрее сорваться с поводка и погонять в волю вдали от Вас! И вот изо дня в день ВЫ сами формируете и закрепляете это поведение. 

Откуда же взяться взаимосвязи между вами, когда Вас либо нет дома, либо Вы попросту тот человек на поводке, который мешает ей наслаждаться игрой или разборками с собаками, поеданию вкусной дряни или же мечению территории… А если она и выполняет команды «ко мне» , «рядом» и т.д то конечно же, как наказание или помеху, вмешавшуюся в ее веселую и свободную жизнь. 

Что же делать? Не курить и не "травить" байки, а ОБЩАТЬСЯ с собакой. 

Для этого есть масса полезных игр, в процессе которых собака обучается. Все что вам нужно, набить карманы кормом и не забыть любимую игрушку и, конечно же, в первую очередь обратиться к специалисту за знаниями о том, как правильно их использовать. Тогда вам не понадобятся часы на прогулку. За 15-20 минут вы сможете и нагрузить вашу собаку физически и выучить новые навыки, закрепляя уже обученные и самое главное - создать выгодные вам обоим взаимоотношения.

----------


## Nubira

*ПРОЧИТАТЬ. До семинара в Киеве остается уже меньше двух недель, и подготовка к его проведению в полном разгаре.* 

Но у участников, а также у тех, кто еще не определился, еще есть время, познакомиться с тем, как проходили семинары Алекса Вяткина в других регионах, узнать какого рода знания и информацию можно на них получить, а также насколько полезными они могут для вас оказаться. 

Читаем отзывы о семинарах Алекса Вяткина в Сибири и на Урале в статье журнала "Мир Дрессировки" (см. прикрепленный pdf файл) 
http://k9shop.com.ua/download/Semina...i_na_Urale.pdf

----------


## Nubira

*ПАМЯТКА. Что нужно взять с собой на занятия по послушанию:* 

1. Игрушки, в которые вы обычно играете с собакой. Если это мяч, то вам также потребуются спец.тряпка или мешковина. 
2. Кликер 
3. Лакомство: обязательно куриное филе, а не сухой корм. Курицу отварить, но лучше не резать. Алекс на семинаре сам покажет, как правильно это сделать. Лакомство иметь в достаточном количестве. 
4. Перчатки: лучше всего строительные или садовые, не очень толстые, облегающие, но не латекс. 
5. Ошейники: кожаный, цепочка, строгий, электронный (Если у вас есть вопросы по их использованию, приготовьте заранее. Алекс даст вам профессиональную консультацию). 
6. Поводки: короткий,средний, длинный. 
7. Апорты и пластиковые трубки для апортировки. 
8. Одежда дрессировщика: пояс, сумочка или жилет - то, в чем вам будет удобно работать!

----------


## Nubira

Максимова Юлия (семинар в Санкт-Петербурге) (http://vk.com/topic-55036313_28859066 ) 



Мы второй раз на семинаре Вяткина. Работали все три дня над контролем, достаточно сложно управлять собакой, тренировали возбуждение по команде и успокоение на команде (выдержки, доклад судье, «рядовость» при раздражителях). 
Три дня мало, но курс выбрали верный для последующих тренировок. 
Спасибо за маленькую теоретическую вводную часть про охрану территории в первый день семинара. (интересный вопрос, и мало кто вообще про это объясняет) и за объяснения что такое острота у собаки. 
Конечно тем, кто посещает семинар во второй раз уже работать было намного легче так как дрессировщики уже в курсе что такое работа с маркерами да/нет, наведением, кликером. 
На собаках других дрессировщиков посмотрела работу над состоянием собаки. Когда собаке поднимают драйв различными приемами (прием выбирается исходя из особенностей конкретной отдельно взятой собаки), затем в нужном состоянии она работает какие-либо уже нормативные команды. Но это уже продолжение летнего семинара. 
Так же спасибо за разъяснение зачем собаку на положительном подкреплений срывают (освобождают) с выдержки. И в работе с какими собаками лучше подкреплять на выдержке. 
Спасибо организаторам за кинологический праздник! 
Спасибо тренеру за бережное отношение к собаке и терпение в разъяснениях как надо работать! 
Спасибо все участникам семинара как зрителям, так и дрессировщикам за то, что пришли и работали вместе! 
Надеюсь, что такие семинары будут проводится регулярно в нашем городе.

----------


## Nubira

*Вот такие подарки мы приготовили всем участникам семинара!!!* 

Мы надеемся, что каждый раз собираясь на занятия с собакой и надевая оранжевый браслет, вы будете помнить, что за секундами славы стоят часы усердных тренировок!  Пусть оранжевые браслетики поддерживают вашу мотивацию и поднимают настроение!

Спешите зарегистрироваться, времени осталось очень мало! 
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua/регистрация 
Будет много драйва, знаний, эмоций и результатов!!!

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira

*Чемпионат Мира FCI IPO WM 2014 
Vyatkins' Snap - 83 - 96 - 91 - 270 баллов 
Проводник - Олег Макаров 
Тренер - Алекс Вяткин* 

Послушание
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VD2UZ2YIbxI

Защита
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXTJG4rK5sc

----------


## Nubira

*... не работа, а "Танец души"!*
* Если хотите научиться так же - приходите к нам на семинар с Алексом Вяткиным в Киеве, 27-29 сентября!!!*
На фото - Елена Костарева и Вяткинс Грит. Фотограф Анастасия Слива
Зарегистрируйся прямо сейчас!!!
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

----------


## Nubira

Готовы зарядиться?! 
 Let's Get It Started!!! Через неделю в Киеве!!! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7Jehl2njeY#t=122

----------


## Nubira

Алекс Вяткин. Зависимость методов дрессировки от генетики.
http://working-malinois.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1276



Тренинг в Киеве ровно через 7 дней! 

*А ты уже зарегистрировался?!* 
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua/регистрация

----------


## Nubira

Кубок России MONDIO 2014
Наталья Рудакова и Vyatkins' X'Roys 
MONDIO 2 -2е место
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1G-yRDVlSw

----------


## Nubira

*Почему стоит посетить тренинг Алекса Вяткина в Киеве!?!* 

1. Алекс Вяткин - это тренер, заводчик и спортсмен с мировым именем
2. В программе мероприятия - теоретические и практические занятия
3. Записаться на семинар можно с собакой любой породы, возраста и уровня подготовки
4. Для зрителей – полноценное погружение и участие в процессе тренинга
5. В течении всего семинара предусмотрены кофе-брейки и вкусные домашние обеды
6. Размещение иногородних участников 
7. Интересное и полезное общение с другими дрессировщиками и владельцами собак
8. Для постоянных участников, по окончанию составляется план работы на следующий месяц  
9. Заряд знаниями, энергией и позитивом!!! 
10. Памятные подарки, салют и многое другое :)))

И это - далеко не всё! Приходите, будет интересно!

*Зарегистрироваться!!!* http://trening.k9shop.com.ua/регистрация

----------


## Nubira

http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

----------


## Nubira

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlHI7vzyC1A
"Наглядное пособие о том что должен знать щенок в 3 месяца и сколько должна продолжаться тренировка….Сюда еще надо добавить сидеть и лежать с наведением из движения. Это в видео не вошло…Но он это умеет..."

*Запись на тренинг Алекса Вяткина в Киеве 27-29 сентября:* http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

----------


## Nubira

Дорогие друзья! 
в связи с тем что погода и прогноз, совсем, не радуют, предусмотрен резервный вариант проведения семинара в филиале дрессировочной площадки Ирпень, в 10ти километрах от основной базы. 
У нас будет теплый, сухой ангар, рядом открытая площадка, следовые поля, и все это в двух шагах от гостиницы где проживают иногородние участники. Так же там прекрасные, живописные места для отдыха. 
По питанию - традиционно варим уху из свежепойманной рыбы, на второе в первый день предусмотрен плов, а также глинтвейн по случаю дождя и сырости.
В понедельник на закрытии Тренинга будет салют!!!
Окончательно решение о месте проведения (в Ирпене на открытом воздухе или в ангаре в филиале) будет принято завтра вечером. Следите за новостями!

----------


## Nubira

Предварительный список зарегистрированных собак
1. Малинуа Вяткинс Пайк, 4 мес
2. Малинуа Вяткинс Рада, 4 мес
3. Малинуа Вяткинс П-Гектор, 4 мес
4. МалинуаВяткинс Рикошет, 4 мес
5. Малинуа Вяткинс Боб, 2,5 года
6. Малинуа Vyatkins' Derzai, 2  года
7. Бурбуль Лукас, 2 года
8. Бультерьер, Ангел, 3 года
9. Малинуа Трой, 2 года
10. Немецкая овчарка Леона, 2 года 
11. Немецкая овчарка Хольгер, 3,5 года
12. Американский бульдог Баста, 3,5 года

Достаточно разнообразный по уровню подготовки и возрасту состав участников, будет интересно! Присоединяйтесь!!! 
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

----------


## Nubira

Браслетики для участников семинара :)))

----------


## Nubira

Сохраняйте спокойствие и выбирайте лучшее!!!

----------


## Nubira

Обновленный список участников (по состоянию на 14.00  26 сентября)
1. Малинуа Вяткинс Пайк, 4 мес
2. Малинуа Вяткинс Рада, 4 мес
3. Малинуа Вяткинс П-Гектор, 4 мес
4. МалинуаВяткинс Рикошет, 4 мес
5. Малинуа Вяткинс Боб, 2,5 года
6. Малинуа Vyatkins' Derzai, 2 года
7. Бурбуль Лукас, 2 года
8. Бультерьер, Ангел, 3 года
9. Малинуа Трой, 2 года
10. Немецкая овчарка Леона, 2 года 
11. Немецкая овчарка Хольгер, 3,5 года
12. Американский бульдог Баста, 3,5 года
13. Немецкая овчарка Орса, 9 мес
14. Кане-корсо Захар, 2,5 года

----------


## Nubira

*Клуб Украинских Блондинок приглашает принять участие в осеннем дрессировочном лагере с Алексом Вяткиным 15-19 ноября!* 
Формат лагеря - 5 дней! 

*Кому будут полезны эти тренинги?*
На семинаре будет интересно и полезно всем:

● Я лишь планирую приобрести собаку
● У меня проблемы в быту или с поведением моей собаки
● У меня собака занимается ОКД (мондио и т.д.) 
● У меня еще щенок
● У меня собака неслужебной породы
● У нас только началась дрессировка
● Я хочу исправить ошибки
● Я хочу достичь высокого результата в своей дисциплине
● Я хочу достичь высокого результата в ИПО
● Я хочу стать фигурантом
● Я хочу развиваться, получать ценные знания и двигаться вперед ...

*Место проведения* - филиал дресс.плошадки "Ирпень" в Гореничах.
- теплый ангар
- открытая дрессировочная площадка
- следовые поля
- гостиница
- домашнее питание
- красивейшие места для прогулок и многое другое


*Предварительный список участников с собаками по состоянию на 1 октября.* 
Напоминаю что количество участников с собаками ОГРАНИЧЕНО. Просьба регистрироваться заранее.
1. Юля и Пайк – 5 дней
2. Маша и Рада – 5 дней
3. Иванна и Рикошет – 5 дней
4. Сергей и Тор – 5 дней
5. Максим и Дерзай – 3 дня (возможно 5) 
6. Таня Смирнова – 5 дней 
7. Сергей и Боб – 5 дней 
8. Алексей и Наталья Бордуновы - 5 дней
9. Вадим и Руди - 5 дней
10. Света и Трой - 2 дня

Форма для регистрации на тренинг 
http://goo.gl/forms/K4I9hB63SY

----------


## Nubira

Фотоэмоции наших тренингов... было ВСЁ - радость и отчаяние, грусть и вдохновение, драйв, позитив, победа над собой и долгожданный результат после, казалось бы провала... Было сопереживание друг другу, чувство плеча и многое, многое другое  :) Было, и будет еще!!!
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...5031989&type=1

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira

Наш чудо-повар Роман и его мама каждый семинар кормят нас потрясающе вкусной домашней едой - уха, домашние запеканки, шашлык, стейк, зеленый борщ и т.д. и т.п.... Огромное им спасибо!!!

----------


## Nubira

И такое было  :) :) :)

----------


## Nubira

Дебаты и дискуссии тоже велись постоянно :)

----------


## Nubira

Финиш.... :))) шеф вроде бы доволен :)))






А еще у нас был салют :)))

----------


## Nubira

А теперь я начну знакомить вас с участниками наших тренингов :) 

Маша и Максим - владельцы очень активной, харАктерной и сильной девушки по имени Рада :) Маша теперь полноправный член Клуба Украинских Блондинок :))) Она очень старается делать все правильно в тренинге и воспитании своей собаки, хорошо учится, и еще ребята просто прекрасные и веселые люди! :)



Рада ведет Машу на след :)


А вот теперь, Маша ведет Раду на след :)


:) Маша всегда в прекрасном настроении!

----------


## Nubira

Сергей и Вяткинс P-Hector (Тор)

Сережа и Тор - это песня :))) Сергей к процессу обучения собаки подходит ОЧЕНЬ вдумчиво и глобально... Именно от него можно услышать "Алекс, НО" или "Алекс, а если" :))) У Тора с Сережей полная гармония. Сергей, мы рады что ты с нами!!!

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira

Иванна - наш герой :) Рикошет - ее собака-телохранитель, всецело обожая хозяйку и растворяясь в ней, он при этом виртуозно залазит ей "на голову" :)). И с его силой характера, Иванне, маленькой и хрупкой девочке - иногда довольно непросто :) Но мы очень ею гордимся, на этом тренинге зрители аплодировали стоя!!!

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira

Таня и бультерьер Ангел

Танечка и Ангел - совершенно уникальная пара :) Приятно видеть людей идущих в правильном направлении.... Таня, мы за вас болеем! Разница в работе Ангела между первым и последним днем ОШЕЛОМИТЕЛЬНА! ·

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira

Дорогие друзья! Напоминаю что следующий тренинг состоится 15-19 ноября! (5 дней). 
Не затягивайте с регистрацией!!! У нас уже довольно много участников и осталось всего 3-4 места для проводников с собаками.
Основной список по состоянию на 5 октября:
1. Юля и Пайк – 5 дней
2. Маша и Рада – 5 дней
3. Иванна и Рикошет – 5 дней
4. Сергей и Тор – 5 дней
5. Максим и Дерзай – 3 дня (возможно 5) 
6. Таня Смирнова – 5 дней 
7. Сергей и Боб – 3 дня 
8. Алексей и Наталья Бордуновы - 5 дней, 2 собаки
9. Вадим и Руди - 5 дней
10. Света и Трой - 2 дня
11. Екатерина Дидковская - 5 дней
12. Светлана Рудакова, но.Лиза - 1 день
13. Калюшная Света, малинуа 2 года, Даерс – 3 дня
14. Дмитрий, немецкая овчарка Ирк, 2,5 года – 3 дня
Форма для регистрации на тренинг 
http://goo.gl/forms/K4I9hB63SY

----------


## Nubira

Ксения и немецкая овчарка Леона

Ксения - очень трудолюбивый проводник и просто солнечный, прекрасный человек :) как то так получается что мне по жизни везет на хороших людей :) с Ксенией мы познакомились когда она пришла ко мне покупать щенка, это было много лет назад... и вот постепенно стали дружить, и конечно же - и в дрессировке наши пути идут рядом :)))

----------


## Nubira

Вот такие задорные блондинки у нас :))))

----------


## Nubira

Сергей и Вяткинс Боб

Боб - это шквал, лавина! 
Сергей учится у Алекса, а мы все учимся у Сережи внутренней концентрации, спокойствию и дисциплине :)

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira

Маша (малинуа Рада):

Закончился второй семинар в Киеве, голова кипит от информации. Очень много сделано и еще больше нужно сделать: повторить, проработать, прочесть, просмотреть…. смочь понять и донести до собаки в итоге:))
Глядя на очень «разношерстную» аудиторию семинаров, радует одинаковая итоговая реакция -выдох облегчения » ну наконец-то есть решение проблемы», конечно далеко не всегда легкое и ожидаемое (часто владельцы представляют решение проблемы, лишь как еще одно ответвление на их пути, и крайне редко могут увидеть, что нужно менять подход полностью), и тут решать каждому, особенно «закоренелым любителям» своих Чад, смогут ли они, захотят ли… поменяться/изменить подход к своему любимцу дабы достичь лучших результатов. С другой стороны, то что владельцы приходят со своими собаками-уже говорит о готовности к изменениям.
Нужно сказать -»собаки в спорте» дисциплина не для ленивых))! Алекс «гостепреимный» учитель — главное суметь «взять» и понять ту информацию, коей он нас щедро наделял все 3 дня. 
Я пришла с целой «горой» вопросов, например: у меня собака не хотела категорически заходить в бокс, любая транспортировка в автомобиле превращалась в шоу » кто кого», выход из вольера приходилось закрывать собой, дабы красавица не улепетала на волю)) после семинара все щенки (с данной проблемой) присутствующие там, теперь «влетают» в бокс САМИ по команде, а иногда могут и без нее)))
Из дисциплин IPO собака не хотела «нюхать» след, что только мы за 4 недели между семинарами не придумывали (не кормили по пол дня до…, выгуливали по максимуму, меняли местами след с закладкой, меняли виды еды и тд) она каждый раз «кидала» нас — бежала сразу к закладке в конце следа, игнорируя протоптанные 15 метров поля и выброшенные «в землю» пол кило качественной сушки((( у Алекса она «пошла» на второй же «закладке» ( так как первая была примером того, что мы делали).
У щенка были проблемы с послушкой, хотя правильнее сказать у МЕНЯ были проблемы с руками…. Вот эту-то криволапость Алексу и пришлось исправлять)) теперь мы быстрее садимся, умеет немного ходить рядом с хозяйкой (и вторая пара конечностей ходит паралельно с моими:)), ранее это была под углом 30 градусов относительно меня.
Получила также консультацию по дальнейшему воспитанию моей » брыклывой» кобылки:))

Необходимо отдавать себе отчет, что не всегда можно исправить ошибки за один день семинара или даже за один семинар, подход сугубо ИНДИВИДУАЛЕН!!!! Учитывайте сколько времени вы потратили «зарабатывая» ошибки!! Некоторые команды или корректировки усваиваются буквально минут за 15-20, а на решение отдельных вопросов необходимо потратить несколько месяцев. Я бы рекомендовала, с нижней ступеньки своего опыта))) хорошо подготовиться к семинару и прийти со сформулированными (иногда даже записанными) вопросами. Поверьте на семинаре будет СТОЛЬКО информации, что даже то, что вы уже месяц хотите спросить может вылететь из головы. Еще лучше — при заполнении анкеты для регистрации на семинар, опишите кратко свои проблемы в воспитании и дрессировке.

Впечатления от семинара у меня очень позитивные, во-первых — опытный, умный и драйвовый тренер. Алекс СПАСИБО!!! Хотим еще семинаров у НАС — МЫ (костяк «семинаропоглотителей) жадные «до знаний» ну и (некоторые из нас:)) амбициозные относительно наших четверолапых! (чего уж греха таить:)))
Во-вторых -классная команда, веселые и жизнерадостные люди, которые тоже с удовольствием деляться своим опытом, например я увидела специально оборудованный велосипед для прогулки с ездовыми собаками (жалею что не сфотографировала!).
В-третьих — Юля Миргородская организовала тренинг из разряда «все для людей»: дрессировочный комплекс с необходимыми «снарядами», свободные вальеры для ваших питомцев (если вы не захватили бокс), горячая еда -первое, второе и …запеканка, про чай и кофе можно даже не писать))) сидушки, фотосьемка и фотоотчет в интернете, кинологические браслеты и САЛЮТ с тортиком (ну последовательность уже не важна:)). Да чего уж там — Юля с собой возит полную машину «запасной» аммуниции:)) просто «передвижной кинологический домик на колесах». Я как человек ранее занимавшийся профессионально организацией мероприятий( в другой сфере) могу смело сказать, что это ОГРОМНЫЙ кусок труда!! ЮЛЕЧКА СПАСИБО!!!
Глядя на фотки грядущего семинара в Гореничах, заполняя анкету в графе «необходимо ли жилье» рука тянулась написать ДААА!! Хоть я и рядом живущий житель, но красоты тронули… Ждем-с с нетерпением!!!

----------


## Nubira

Алексей Бордунов, инструктор-дрессировщик, руководитель дрессировочного центра "Феникс", г. Киев.

О прошедшем семинаре-тренинге Алекса Вяткина "Бесконфликтная дрессировка"
По семинару-тренингу Алекса Вяткина «Бесконфликтная дрессировка». Постараюсь быть кратким и лаконичным.
Конечно, в первую очередь хочется порекомендовать этот семинар тем, кто стал счастливым обладателем породы малинуа. Я бы даже сказал так, посетить обязательно. Вот даже просто зрителем-слушателем. Поверьте, что даже прочитав на многочисленных интернет-ресурсах уйму статей, вы не получили того объема информации об этой породе, сколько могли бы узнать за три дня. У нас в Украине пока еще очень мало инструкторов-дрессировщиков, которые выбрали себе, любимому, такую породу для работы. А уж тех, кто еще и занимается их разведением, и того меньше. Мой совет — идти.

Следующий момент, умение поставить правильную базу щенку, будущее которого связано с участием в различных соревнованиях по европейским программам дрессировки, признаваемых в МКФ. Опять же, методика Алекса — это лишь один из возможных путей достижения высот в спортивной дрессировке. Есть множество других. Но здесь вам покажут, расскажут и в буквальном смысле дадут почувствовать на своей шкуре. Тогда и будете выбирать, когда попробуете.

Бытовые моменты поведения собак были рассмотрены в достаточном для такого семинара объеме. Мне вообще понравилось, что не смотря на определенную направленность семинара, были даны ответы и показано практически как решать возникающие бытовые сложности со щенком или взрослой собакой. Причем, весьма доходчиво показано. Это к вопросу решения «мертвых» ситуаций в рамках этого семинара.

Ну и последнее, о себе. Самый главный вопрос, которые не задал мне только ленивый, зачем я туда ходил? Мне было необходимо, чтобы Алекс, как специалист, нашел ошибки в работе моих подготовленных собак, провел их проверку на работоспособность и предложил пути решения выявленных недостатков. Мои ожидания оправдались. Сразу хочу предостеречь тех, кто захочет проверить уровень подготовки своих собак на семинаре у Алекса Вяткина. Прежде чем сделать это, посоветуйтесь с инструктором, который обучал Вашу собаку, даст ли он согласие на подобную проверку, ибо стиль проверки работоспособности Алексом - достаточно жесткий, никто не церемонится.

Подведу итог: полезно, весело, познавательно, интересно, насыщенно. Естественно для тех, кто умеет учится и слушать еще кого-то, кроме самого себя. Как-то так...

----------


## Nubira

Татьяна и кане-корсо Захар

Тане было тяжелее всех... весь ее предыдущий опыт пришлось перечеркнуть. Тане пришлось учиться понимать и чувствовать свою собаку, правильно работать своим телом, голосом и руками, работать с драйвами и состояниями. Танечка, я надеюсь мы смогли Вам помочь!!! У Вас все получится, если не собьетесь с пути :)

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira

Света и Трой :)

Светочка - талантлива, и умеет отделять зерна от плевел. Гармоничная пара, за месяц с прошлого семинара, по полученному материалу переделали с нуля аппортировку и показали отличную работу и стремление к результату и победе! Света, я в тебя верю!!! Спасибо что ты с нами :)))

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira

Всем доброе утро!
Воскресенье!!! Всем желаю хорошего настроения, позитивных эмоций от тренинга, результата и ДРАЙВА! 
Присоединяйтесь к нам, у нас этого в избытке! :) 15-19 ноября, КИЕВ!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYwj_mMhB88
зы: рекомендовано досмотреть до конца и в полноэкранном режиме

Регистрация на тренинг Алекса Вяткина в Киеве: http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

----------


## Nubira

Алексей Бордунов и немецкая овчарка Хольгер

Алексей - известная личность в мире дрессировки... Профессионал, руководитель школы дрессировки "Феникс". Лично меня всегда приятно радуют люди, которые не останавливаются в своем развитии, которые стремятся к знаниям, взаимодействию, и более высокому результату. Спасибо Алексей что был с нами! Надеюсь, наше сотрудничество вырастет во что то очень глобальное и мегакрутое! :)))

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira

Наталья Бордунова и ам.бульдог Баста

Про Наташу можно сказать одно... Женщина-дрессировщик - это красиво. Красивая женщина-дрессировщик - это красиво и опасно. Красивая и умная женщина дрессировщик - это красиво, опасно и эффективно :)))) Наташа, ведь вовсе не мужчины правят миром, правда? :) Спасибо за сотрудничество и поддержку!!!

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira

Американский бульдог Баста на семинаре-тренинге Алекса Вяткина
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwfbAkmlm4k

----------


## Nubira

Наталия Бордунова и немецкая овчарка Орса



Гуру что-то обсуждают  :Ag:

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira

Ну...и что мы будем с ней делать в защите?


...не знаю как собака...я бы точно испугалась...ну не рабочего я разведения видимо  :Ag: 


а собака- молодец!

----------


## Nubira

Максим и Вяткинс Дерзай

Хотя Дерзаю уже 2,5 года, Максим на тренинге впервые, и ему было очень непросто :) Алекс применил то что он называет "научить думать". Но Максим и Дерзай справились! В защите (первый день) это было ОЧЕНЬ красиво! Наглядный пример, как быстро можно "вылепить" результат из собаки с хорошей генетикой. Максим, мы рады что Вы с нами!!!

----------


## Nubira

Последний фотоочерк с сентябрьского семинара, будет про меня и Пайка :) 

... глаза б мои этот след не видели  :lol: 




...шеф нас вызвал отрабатывать поднос предмета... и на фото тот неловкий момент когда шеф говорит... Юля ведь он у тебя приносит как оказалось, зачем тогда ты сейчас делаешь это на поводке с Сережей? ..ну мне сказали - я и делаю  :lol:  исполнительная  :D 


*Напоминаю, что идет регистрация на ноябрьский тренинг который состоится 15-19 ноября!
Подробная информация на сайте: http://trening.k9shop.com.ua*

----------


## Nubira

Не могла не поделиться... 

Олег Макаров
"Жаль, что так стремительно летит время... Ждешь встречи, ждешь и ХОП! - уже все прошло...
Как и всегда с Алексом - отличный тренинг. Увлеченные люди. Мотивированные собаки. Хорошая атмосфера. Открытые диалоги. Все по делу, точно, без сантиментов. Где-то поправили, что-то скорректировали, кому-то мозг вправили - смотришь, и вся картинка в головах собаки и владельца изменяется. Все просто, все получается, нужно только слушать, слышать, думать, запоминать, делать.
Каждой собаке - максимум внимания. Каждому владельцу - эффективные инструменты. Каждой паре - уверенность в успехе.
Алекс выложился на 100%. Впрочем, как обычно  "

Алекс, мы все тоже очень ждем! :)))

http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

----------


## Nubira

Всем доброе утро! время летит, до тренинга осталось 3 недели! ура!!!
Напоминаю, что до весны мы переходим тренироваться в уютное, теплое помещение!!!
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua/место-проведения

Вся информация по тренингу на сайте:
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua/archives/1070

О Алексе Вяткине:
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua/о-тренере

Отзывы с прошлых семинаров:
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua/archives/429

Спешите зарегистрироваться, у нас очень интересный состав и по породам, и по возрастным группам! Участники с собаками - количество ограничено, и запись стремительно близится к финалу!

Зрители - без ограничений!

Каждого участника ждет памятный подарок :)))

У нас эффективно, тепло и драйвово! вливайтесь в наш коллектив!!!

----------


## Nubira

Всем доброе утро!!!


*Семинарист, будь готов!!!
Cкоро начало твоего фееричного и увеличенного уикенда!!!
*

----------


## Nubira

*А ВЫ, ХОТИТЕ ТРЕНИРОВАТЬСЯ С НАМИ?! :)))*
Регистрация на тренинг Алекса Вяткина в Киеве
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

----------


## Nubira

Итак, регистрация на тренинг 15-19 ноября!

Суббота, 15 ноября - 15 собак, регистрация в основной список закрыта. 
Воскресенье, 16 ноября - 14 собак, осталось 1 место для участника с собакой. 
Понедельник, 17 ноября - 14 собак, осталось 1 место для участника с собакой. 
Вторник, 18 ноября - 12 собак, осталось 3 места для участников с собаками. 
Среда - 19 ноября - 11 собак, осталось 4 места для участников с собаками. 

На дни, по которым закрыто количество по участникам с собаками -принимается регистрация в резервный список. Зрители - без ограничений.

Список участников по состоянию на 23 октября:
1. Юля и Пайк – 5 дней
2. Маша и Рада – 5 дней
3. Иванна и Рикошет – 5 дней
4. Сергей и Тор – 5 дней
5. Максим и Дерзай – 3 дня 
6. Таня Смирнова – 5 дней 
7. Сергей и Боб – 3 дня
8. Алексей и Наталья Бордуновы - 5 дней - 2 собаки
9. Вадим и Руди - 5 дней
10. Света и Трой - 2 дня
11. Екатерина Дидковская - 5 дней
12. Светлана Рудакова, но.Лиза - 1 день
13. Калюшная Света, малинуа 2 года, Даерс – 3 дня
14. Копылевич Владимир, Чёрный терьер, Винни, 14мес - 1 день
15. Нестерчук Оксана, бриар Джульетта 6 месяцев - 3 дня
16. Волотовская Юлия, цвергпинчер Джокер, 4 мес - 1 день 
17. Кучеренко Руслан, доберман Самба, 4 года - 1 день
18. Бренина Анастасия, метис Юна, 5 лет - 3 дня

Приходите! МЫ ЖДЕМ ВАС!!!
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

----------


## Nubira

+ Любовь Грубская, НО Хлоя с АБ, 2,5 года - 4 дня.
Суббота, воскресенье, понедельник - регистрация в основной список закрыта. Открыт резервный список. Вторник, среда - еще есть места для участников с собаками.
Зрители - без ограничений :)

----------


## Nubira

Всем доброе утро :)

У меня сразу две новости. 
*1. Регистрация в основной список на тренинг 15-19 ноября практически закрыта.* В основном списке осталось 1 место для участника с собакой - в среду. Остальные дни - принимается запись в резервный список! И мы по прежнему будем рады зрителям! Поверьте, вы получите максимум знаний!
*2. Открыта регистрация на тренинг в декабре! даты - 19-21 декабря, 3 дня.* Половина списка участников уже сформирована, так что присылайте свои заявки заранее :) 

*СПИСОК УЧАСТНИКОВ ТРЕНИНГА 15-19 НОЯБРЯ*
Список участников по состоянию на 27 октября:
1. Юля и Пайк – 5 дней
2. Маша и Рада – 5 дней
3. Иванна и Рикошет – 5 дней
4. Сергей и Тор – 5 дней
5. Максим и Дерзай – 3 дня 
6. Таня Смирнова – 5 дней 
7. Сергей и Боб – 3 дня
8. Алексей и Наталья Бордуновы - 5 дней - 2 собаки
9. Вадим и Руди - 5 дней
10. Света и Трой - 2 дня
11. Екатерина Дидковская - 5 дней
12. Светлана Рудакова, но.Лиза - 1 день
13. Калюшная Света, малинуа 2 года, Даерс – 3 дня
14. Копылевич Владимир, Чёрный терьер, Винни, 14мес - 1 день
15. Нестерчук Оксана, бриар Джульетта 6 месяцев - 3 дня
16. Волотовская Юлия, цвергпинчер Джокер, 4 мес - 1 день 
17. Кучеренко Руслан, доберман Самба, 4 года - 1 день
18. Бренина Анастасия, метис Юна, 5 лет - 3 дня
19. Любовь Грубская, НО Хлоя с АБ, 2,5 года - 4 дня.
20. Любовь Грубская, НО Ясмин, 1,5 года - 2 дня
21. Виктория Волик, НО Миранда - 2 дня

Сегодня я сделаю рассылку для участников тренинга, кто ее не получит - просьба связаться со мной  :) 

Напоминаю, что более подробную информацию о тренингах с Алексом Вяткиным в Украине, Вы можете получить на сайте:
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

----------


## Nubira

Отзыв Оксаны, хозяйки лабрадора Латики о прошедшем в Томске семинаре Алекса. 

"Были с Латикой на семинаре!!!! Это что-то!!!!!!! Я в безумном восторге от личности Алекса, от его безупречной работы и таланта!!! 
Наши результаты за пять дней: 
1)Латика очень хочет со мной работать!!! Это наверное самое главное - до этого она явно меня игнорировала...(((( 
2) все основные командв (сидеть стоять лежать, в сцепке, отдельно, с выдержкой и т.д. 
3) т.к. Латика выросла с биглем, она упрно не хотела мне ничего носить а тем более удерживать что то во рту... 
Итог: ИДЕАЛЬНАЯ аппортировка, с удержанием, подносом, а главное с огромным желанием!!!!! 
4) Моя собака ВСЕГДА ходит со мной рядом, не тянет поводок и просто заглядывает мне в глаза, с просьбой : мамочка я что еще сделать для тебя, любимая!!!! 
5) Самый главный прорыв у меня в голове: еще раз убеждаюсь, что все гениальное просто!!! 
Огромное спасибо Ане Скопиновой за то что позвала нас на этот семинар - с огромным удовольствием пойду еще раз и не раз!!! 
Раньше я думала, что то что не получается с собакой можно исправить, но долго, мучительно и упорным трудом. Оказалось, что Алекс может сделать ВСЕ и СРАЗУ!! Удивительная способность этого человека - отвечать на любые вопросы сразу, почти не задумываясь, а главное - ДЕЛАТЬ и ПРАВИТЬ все сразу!!!! Человек ДЕЙСТВИЯ, причем мгновенного (видимо как и его собаки - малинки - безумно быстро, красиво и четко!) 
Еще, я отметила для себя - интересно и продуктивно не только заниматься со своей собакой у Алекса, но и смотреть как занимаются другие участники - мы все делаем одни и те же ошибки, и это как повторение пройденного много раз, в итоге это закрепляется на каком то подкожном уровне. Интересно смотреть, как например Хаски - идеально слушаются, как Догиня, со своим очень интересным видинием жизни, начинает быть послушной и думающей собакой, как маленькие Малинуа из упертых малышей превращаются (на глазах!!!) в дисциплинорованных "студентов", как моя Латика из собаки, живущей для себя и бигля хочет и мечтает со мной работать!!! 
Вообщем - это прорыв в отдельно взятой моей голове и голове Латики- это точно!!! "

*НАПОМИНАЮ, ЧТО ВЫ ЕЩЕ МОЖЕТЕ ПОПАСТЬ НА СЕМИНАР В КИЕВЕ, ВО ВТОРНИК И СРЕДУ ЕСТЬ МЕСТА С СОБАКОЙ!!!
ЖДЕМ ЗРИТЕЛЕЙ!!!*

http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

----------


## Nubira

Регистрация участников с собаками в осенний лагерь 15-19 ноября практически закрыта. Осталось 2 места в среду, ну и также мы ждем зрителей!!!

*Открыта регистрация на Праздничный, Предновогодний тренинг 19-21 декабря!!!*
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

----------


## Nubira

Уважаемые участники!
Только что я сделала рассылку инструкций по ноябрьскому тренингу.
Просьба проверить свои почтовые ящики, и в случае, если Вы не получили письмо - связаться со мной!

Благодарю, и хорошего всем дня! :)

----------


## Nubira

*СКОРО!!!* 

(фото с семинара Алекса Вяткина в Москве. http://dogcity.ru )

----------


## Nubira

*Всем доброе утро!

Выбирай – ЛУЧШЕЕ!
Наполняйся – ПОЗИТИВОМ!
Развивайся – ЦЕЛЕУСТРЕМЛЕННО!
Добро пожаловать в нашу команду! НЕ ПРЯЧЬ СВОЙ ТАЛАНТ!* 
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

http://youtu.be/UiikUeNkbTU

----------


## Nubira

*Всем доброе утро! у нас освободилось одно место во вторник!
Вы еще можете поучаствовать с собакой в эти дни - вторник и среда!
*
Запись:
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua/регистрация

*Напоминаю, почему стоит посетить тренинг Алекса Вяткина в Украине!*
- Алекс Вяткин — это тренер, заводчик и спортсмен с мировым именем
- В программе мероприятия — теоретические и практические занятия в теплом помещении
- Записаться на семинар можно с собакой любой породы, возраста и уровня подготовки
- Для зрителей – полноценное погружение и участие в процессе тренинга
- В течении всего семинара предусмотрены кофе-брейки и вкусные домашние обеды
- Размещение иногородних участников
- Интересное и полезное общение с другими дрессировщиками и владельцами собак
- Для постоянных участников, по окончанию составляется план работы на следующий месяц
- Огромный заряд знаниями, энергией и позитивом!!!
- Памятные подарки, салют и многое другое :)))

И это — далеко не всё! Приходите, будет интересно!

----------


## Nubira

Всем доброе утро!!! 
Не жди... 
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

----------


## Nubira

Всем доброго утра и прекрасной недели!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNSaUq_NwJk

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira

Уважаемые участники, напоминаю, у нас есть МЕСТА с собаками - вторник и среда, 18 и 19 ноября!

Уважаемые зрители, стоимость участия для вас - всего лишь 15 евро. за день тренинга!!! Полноценное погружение в действо и работу! Ждем Вас!

Отзывы зрителей: 



> "я была зрителем, но все,что я видела и слышала на тренинге было все от «А» до «Я» -супер !!! Алекс обладает удивительной способностью объяснять теорию в очень краткой и доступной форме при этом не теряя важных критерий в дрессировке собак. Не смотря на то,что я была без собаки, на мои вопросы давались полные,подробные ответы и я была полноправным членом семинара(для справки:на некоторых семинарах зрителям не дают,извиняюсь,рот открыть). я не совсем «чайник», но многое из тренинга Алекса взяла себе на вооружение! работа с щенами,разведения Вяткина,вызвала восторг!!! делать первые шаги в дрессировке под таким «маэстро» — это дорогого стоит!!!
> Отдельное спасибо Юле за организацию мероприятия! все было четко,без опозданий,проволочек-это всегда приятно удивляет! и с ухой и шашлыками не надурили))) все было отлично продумано и сработано без сбоев! спасибо за отличный семинар,до встреч!
> Лена, Харьков"





> "На тренинге я была зрителем, к сожалению удалось вырваться только на один день((( Это было действительно интересно, увлекательно и познавательно. Алекс замечательный преподаватель и фанат своего дела, за что ему низкий поклон. Отдельное СПАСИБО Юле за организацию тренинга и за гостеприимство, теплоту и радушие!!!"





> "Огромное спасибо за организацию семинара, было очень интересно и познавательно, жаль что смогла приехать на один день. Впечатлений море!!!! Словами не передать!"


Все отзывы можно почитать на сайте: http://trening.k9shop.com.ua/archives/429

Напоминаю, что с ноября мы занимаемся в Гореничах! 
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua/место-проведения
Место проведения - филиал дресс.плошадки «Ирпень» в Гореничах.
- теплый ангар
- открытая дрессировочная площадка
- следовые поля
- гостиница
- домашнее питание (два вида первых блюд на выбор, котлеты по киевски, домашняя запеканка и т.д.
- красивейшие места для прогулок и многое другое  :Aa: 

А также БАНЯ!!!


Прилагаю фото следовых полей, если позволит погода - поработаем след.

----------


## Nubira

В связи с срочной операцией у собаки-участницы - у нас освободилось место на все 5 дней!!!

----------


## Nubira

Доброе утро!
Напоминаю о необходимости оплаты за семинар до 10го ноября. Все инструкции я отправляла по электронной почте...
Те кто не подтвердит свои намерения о участии в тренинге, будут автоматически заменяться на желающих из резервного списка.
Ну и.... начинайте настраиваться! это будет КРУТО!!! :)))
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEdaOs54hYY

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira

*Современные методы подготовки собак в защите. Алекс Вяткин*

"За неимением свободного времени давно не заглядывал на интернет форумы с обсуждением этой тематики. Вот выдалась свободная минутка - почитал и проникся!
Это же какими надо быть мудаками, это как же нужно не любить рабочих защитных собак и их прикладную сущность чтобы так извратить идею «защитного раздела»?!

На фоне широко обсуждаемых тем о правильных мотивациях и драйвах в разделе С, включая защитный драйв и агрессию на фигуранта, в темах о семинарах многих зарубежных гуру спортсменов красной нитью проходит поощрение отсутствия агрессии на человека, и работа преимущественно в добычном драйве. Все эти теннисные катапульты, подушки , мячики для ПООЩРЕНИЯ в ЗАЩИТЕ. Только вдумайтесь в это! За облай фигуранта в укрытии, фигурант выкидывает ей мячик или подушку. На кого или зачем, лает собака при такой работе? В каком «состоянии» она при этом находится? При этом такой облай оценивается на «отлично»! 
Меня удивил ответ чемпионов мира, дающих семинар по защите на вопрос о подрыкивании собаки на рукаве во время борьбы. Значит, существует конфликт собаки с фигурантом, сказали они! А как должна работать собака в ЗАЩИТЕ? Без конфликта с фигурантом? Т.е фигурант, тестирующий ее защитные способности и генетику на соревнованиях - собаке друг?! Получаем даже и не «послушание под давлением», а «послушание при высокой добычной мотивации»! "

Читать всю статью: http://working-malinois.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1108

*Запись на тренинг с Алексом Вяткиным в Киеве 15-19 ноября:* http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

----------


## Nubira

Дорогие участники семинара!!!

Напоминаю. Завтра в 8.45 мы встречаемся на дрессировочной площадке Ирпень, в 9.00 колонной выезжаем к месту проведения.
Участники которые уже поселились в гостиницу - встречаемся в районе дрессировочной площадки (там где ангары и беседка) примерно в 9.15.
Участники который добираются своим ходом - мой мобильный 050-380-30-25. Не опаздывайте! :)

Ждем всех с прекрасным настроением. Держите голову чистой и светлой, настройтесь воспринимать информацию и заряжаться позитивом :) 

До встречи!!!

----------


## Nubira

Отгремел 5 дневный тренинг :)  это было феерично, несмотря на холод!


1. У нас в коллективе появились новые, замечательные люди!
2. Мы очень сильно шагнули вперед за три месяца в качестве работы проводников и собак, на этом семинаре это было особенно заметно
3. Этот тренинг стал знаковым, т.к. именно эта дата стала основанием Школы Мондиоринга!!! 

Дрессировочный центр Феникс, при поддержке Школы дрессировки Алекса Вяткина начинает подготовку собак и развитие мондио ( французский ринг) в Украине! 
http://phoenix-dogs.kiev.ua/mondering_v_ukraine/


*ТОЛЬКО ВПЕРЕД!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Nubira

..небольшая зарисовка!!! Наш веселый тренинг!  :Ap:  FUN!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FjJyEDJOIU

----------


## Nubira

Продолжаем вас радовать :))) В этом ролике Вы сможете ознакомиться с местом проведения наших тренингов в осенне зимний период (филиал дресс.площадки Ирпень в Гореничах), а также немного ощутить то, что мы называем "Relax and trust Alex"...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D05335oQejI

от Алекса про нашу Школу:



> Я очень рад тому, что в Украине образовалась группа единомышленников, с появившейся потребностью идти в этом направлении. Нам с вами ПО-ПУТИ! :Bravo:  :good:  :)
> Не только ИПО , но и первый клуб МОНДИО! Свой DEMANET ( ринговый костюм) я уже готовлю к сезону….  :wink: 
> Впереди много работы. Но вы начали очень хорошо, что называется , с низкого старта!


Пару отзывов о последнем тренинге:



> *Mariia Bolotnaya*
> Прошла очередная серия занятий в школе дрессировки Алекса Вяткина в Киеве, для меня это были третьи по счету занятия. Как обычно, море драйва, бурных положительных эмоций, талмуды новой практически-полезной информации и просто наблюдения за новыми "лицами" и их питомцами. 
> Для меня лично всегда очень интересно наблюдать за новичками. Именно эти люди недоверчиво разводя руками выводят на поле своего " несправляющегося" с какой-то задачей любимца и тут начинается .... Иногда мне кажется наш тренер кайфует от того, что ему ставят новую задачу. Доктор Алекс с хитрым прищуром "хирургически" точно "вскрывает" наболевшее, и прописывает ту самую "волшебную пилюлю" коей и сердце хозяина успокоишь и питомца наставишь на путь истинный))!
> Моей "душевной тревогой" на данном семинаре была проблема излишней любви Радушки к прогулкам "в самоволку": девочка растет( 6 месяцев уже) и теперь ей пробежка в радиусе 15 метров от хозяйки на поле кажется недостаточной, возомнила себя моя собака великой путешественницей, причем пока не нагуляется водит хозяйку за нос. Пришлось "пожаловаться" в высшую инстанцию!! Мои мольбы были услышаны. Добрый доктор Алекс Айболитович за короткий промежуток времени научил Раду "Родину любить", конечно до следующего тренинга мы еще будем отрабатывать новые навыки, но поверьте собака за три дня семинара вычислила что самое лучшее место в мире-рядом с хозяйкой! Теперь у меня новая проблема во время прогулки.... как не наступить на щенка)) она ходит возле меня "хвостиком". 
> Алекс спасибо за душевное отношение, за любовь и желание понять всех своих подопечных, таких разных и одновременно очень похожих! Согласитесь далеко не каждый тренер способен одинаково профессионально решать проблемы, как служебных пород, так и бойцовских, молоссов и даже охотничьих собак.
> Отдельная благодарность организатору Юле Нубире Пайковне! Конечно меня всегда изумляли люди, когда в одном флаконе и чтец и жнец и на дуде игрец! Я так подозреваю, что у тебя в сутках не 24 часа, а какое-то неисчесляемое колличество...! Когда ты успеваешь еще и семинары организовывать? Организация, как обычно, на высоте! Очень красивое место! И вообще, ты большая умница!
> Спасибо Роме и его маме за вкуснейшие обеды!
> Спасибо Вадиму (участнику) за костер невиданной силы!
> Спасибо Иве за то что отдала последний плед, и свое место у костра, когда я замерзала!
> ...





> *Катерина Дидковская*
> Спасибо! После каждой встречи С Алексом это моя внутренняя мантра. 
> Первый семинар я была просто слушателем. Настолько была впечатлена процессом, что приехав домой максимально старалась втиснуть в голову своим собакам все, что увидела и услышала. Конечно, наломала дров. Пока все вдалбливала собакам, естественно, вспомнились мои старые привычки в воспитании собак. Благодаря чему и потеряла драгоценный контакт с моими любимцами. 
> В последний осенний семинар я приехала с одним из любимцев, бультерьер, Локи. За первые, 10 секунд Алекс увидел и рассказал в чем наша проблема и как с этим работать. Скажу, после слов гуру у меня включился тумблер. 
> Мне есть куда стремиться. А цель сейчас главная – вернуть драгоценное доверие своих красавцев. 
> До новых встреч, супер Alex Vyatkin
> Юлия Миргородская спасибо, что Алекс с нами.





> *Вика Волик*
> Мы уже дома, после 5 классных и отлично проведенных дня в Киеве! 
> я уезжала из дому просто с любимой собакой, а приехала с любимым другом , ставшей со мной одним целым Алекс отличный тренер с невероятным терпением и трудолюбием. Для себя лично, узнала много полезного и нового, а вроде так все просто  :) 
> Не знаю, кому больше понравилось на семинаре )) моей собаке или мне... )))Эмоции позитивные до сих пор зашкаливают, в голове головоломки по послушанию уже начинают складываться в нужные пазлы, благодаря понятному обьяснению тренера 
> 
> Вяткин работает со всеми породами и его не останавливает уровень и знание по дрессуре хозяев собак, за 5 дней все присутсвующие на тренинге собаки изменились в лучшую сторону 
> 
> Юльчик, спасибо тебе за вкусные обеды и ужины, за горячий чай возле костра, за то, что даешь возможность собираться таким вот желающим . как мы ,получать нужные и правильные знания от Алекса !
> 
> Обязательно приедем еще  O:-)





> *Любовь Грубская*
> Были разные породы, собаки разного возраста и подготовки - как и владельцы - от новичков, с первой собакой, до профессиональных дрессировщиков - владельцев уже собственного дрессировочного центра. И у каждого владельца были разные вопросы, совершенно разные проблемы - от коррекции поведения до отработки и шлифовки сложного навыка. И у Алекса на любой вопрос был ответ и помощь в решении проблемы. Ещё мне очень понравилось, что мы (владельцы) для начала отрабатывали новые навыки на себе или друг на друге - и только когда голова и руки понимали ЧТО надо делать - только тогда начинали работать с собакой





> *Valeria Otlivnikova*
> Всем привет! Вот и мой отзыв с небольшим опозданием)) 
> Наконец -то мне удалось посетить семинар Алекса Вяткина! Скажу так, это было незабываемо! Я смогла пробыть только два дня (один день в качестве зрителя), и эти дни оставили после себя массу впечатлений! Все прошло на высшем уровне. Алекс-замечательный тренер! Терпеливый и внимательный. Не было ни одного вопроса, который остался бы без ответа. Все было разложено по полочкам, понятно и доступно даже мне – новичку. Очень понравилось, что зрители могут принимать в тренинге активное участие. После занятий была буря эмоций и желание все, и сразу попробовать на своих собаках))). Огромное спасибо Юле за организацию семинара, все было просто замечательно! Очень порадовал горячий и вкусный обед. Очень надеюсь, что смогу бывать у вас чаще!


Напоминаю, что всю информацию по нашей Школе Дрессировке Вы можете найти на нашем САЙТЕ:
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

*КАК МЫ РАБОТАЕМ?!*
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua/archives/1112

*Идет запись на Предновогодний тренинг 19-22 декабря!!! В завершение тренинга будем праздновать Новый год !!! * 

Наш девиз... 
*ПОКАЖИ МНЕ СВОЮ СОБАКУ, И Я СКАЖУ КТО ТВОЙ ТРЕНЕР!!!*

----------


## Nubira

Всем доброе утро! традиционно, фото с семинара.


http://streamphoto.ru/users/Nubira-24-/1040034/
http://streamphoto.ru/users/Nubira-24-/1040035/
http://streamphoto.ru/users/Nubira-24-/1040065/
Для того чтобы разместить фотографию на форуме, нажмите значок лупы (увеличительное стекло) слева снизу на превью, фото которое откроется и копируйте в теги ответа, не превью стрим!

*Напоминаю, что следующий тренинг - 19-22 декабря, 4 дня!
Регистрация зрителей и участников с собаками: http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

В промежутках между тренингами мы работаем по заданному плану на месяц! Группа ИПО и бытового послушания - со мной, группа Мондио - с Алексеем и Натальей Бордуновыми!*

----------


## Nubira

*Школа Дрессировки Алекса Вяткина в Украине* 
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua


*Мы работаем с любыми породами, и проводниками любого уровня, от новичков до профессионалов-дрессировщиков. 
Гарантируем результат и качество! * 

*Подробнее:* http://trening.k9shop.com.ua/archives/1112
*О тренере:* http://trening.k9shop.com.ua/о-тренере
*Отзывы:* http://trening.k9shop.com.ua/archives/429

*Запишись на ближайший тренинг 19-22 декабря!  
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua/регистрация*

----------


## Nubira

*Приглашаем к нам в Школу на Новогодний тренинг 19-22 декабря!!!*
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

*НАШ ТРЕНЕР Алекс Вяткин:* 
- МАСТЕР СОБАК с 38 годами опыта в служебном собаководстве, прошедший путь от ЧЕМПИОНА СССР до Заводчика и Тренера Чемпионов и участников Чемпионатов Мира в различных дисциплинах! 
- Специалист по бесконфликтному методу дрессировки авторства Ivan Balabanov (USA). 
- Сертифицированный фигурант РSA, тренер сертифицированного фигуранта PSA
- Специалист по кросс-тренингу: подготовка собак для личной защиты к защитным видам спорта
- Специалист по молоссам, агрессивным собакам, различным видам тестирования собак в породах защитного и охранного предназначения
- «Самый Результативный Тренер» «Кубок Кинологпрофи-2013″ CACIT

*НАША КОМАНДА ЭТО:*
- профессиональные дрессировщики и спортсмены по различным видам спорта и прикладной дрессировки
- молодые талантливые проводники с собаками различных пород
- люди, которые хотят учиться, понимать, делать правильно и качественно

*У НАС:*
- результат и качество!
- прекрасная атмосфера и сплоченный коллектив
- возможность работать по различным видам дрессировки: прикладная, ИПО, мондиоринг, коррекция поведения
- подготовка фигурантов
- работа с новичками

*ТРЕНИНГ ПРОХОДИТ В ТЕПЛОМ ПОМЕЩЕНИИ!*

----------


## Nubira

*У нас еще есть места для участников с собаками и зрителей на Новогоднем тренинге 19-22 декабря! Присоединяйтесь!* 
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua
и немного о нашем тренере....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC5LNisqTdg

----------


## Nubira

Дорогие друзья! только что я отправила всем участникам инструкцию по подготовке к тренингу 19-22 декабря. Пожалуйста, проверьте свои почтовые ящики, а также папку "Спам". Кто не получил письмо - свяжитесь со мной!

----------


## Nubira

*Доброе утро! Расписание тренинга 19-22 декабря

Пятница, 19 декабря*
- 9.30 — 10.00 - Регистрация участников
- 10.00 — 14.00 - Теоретическая часть + Послушание
- 14.00 — 14.45 – Перерыв, обед
- 14.45 — 19.00 – Защита
- Собрание спортивной группы 
- Ужин

*Суббота и воскресенье, 20-21 декабря*
- 10.00 — 14.00 - Послушание
- 14.00 — 14.45 – Перерыв, обед
- 14.45 — 19.00 – Защита
- Ужин

*Понедельник, 22 декабря*
- 10.00 — 14.00 - Послушание
- 14.00 — 14.45 – Перерыв, обед
- 14.45 — 19.00 – Защита
- Распределение заданий и плана работы на январь
- Новогодний корпоратив :)))

----------


## Nubira

Доброе утро дорогие друзья!
Напоминаю о необходимости оплаты тренинга до 10 декабря.
Инструкции я отправила всем по электронной почте.

----------


## Nubira

*Доброе утро дорогие друзья! 
Всем хорошего дня! Предновогодний тренинг близко! 
Дед-мороз Алекс Вяткин к нам уже мчится :)))))*

*У вас еще есть шанс попасть на наши занятия 19-22 декабря зрителем или участником с собакой!*

*Т.к. потом у нас большой перерыв - следующий тренинг с Алексом - PURE ENERGY! Пройдет в конце февраля.
Успей получить заряд знаний, бодрости и позитива! Проводим этот год на максимуме!!! :))))* 
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

----------


## Nubira

:))) вот в таком настроении мы тренируемся! присоединяйтесь к нам!
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

http://youtu.be/j3nBuwOPu8A?list=RDj3nBuwOPu8A

----------


## Nubira

И снова здравствуйте!!! коротенький промо-ролик наших тренингов на тему "Vyatkin's.UA" :))) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHijsE26tP4
Напоминаю, что Вы еще можете принять участие в Предновогоднем тренинге 19-22 декабря 2014!
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

----------


## Nubira

http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

----------


## Nubira

Всем доброе утро, дорогие мои!
Знаю, у многих настроение не очень... знаю - времена тяжелые...
Но не позволяйте негативу заполнить Вас. 
Реальность можно воспринимать по разному  
Будьте счастливы каждый день и каждую минуту своей жизни.
Наполните себя позитивом.
И конечно же.... мы скоро встретимся... и поможем в этом друг другу!
ОСТАЛОСЬ ДВА ДНЯ!!! 
А пока что - этот прекраснейший ролик.

http://www.adme.ru/video/parnyu-udal...et-raj-810910/

----------


## Nubira

Дорогие мои друзья!!!
Я хочу поздравить Вас с наступающим Новым Годом!
Мы все его очень ждем, с надеждой на новое и лучшее - потому что год 2014 был для нас, украинцев, очень тяжелым и непростым. 
Но было и много прекрасного, светлого и теплого!
В этом году мы встретили друг друга! Образовался наш коллектив.
Мы многое изменили к лучшему и в своей жизни, и в жизни других людей.
Мы - потому что каждый из вас, кто был с нами, неважно как долго, как часто - это уже НАШ человек :) Каждый привнес что-то новое и нужное! 

Я хочу поблагодарить КАЖДОГО из вас, кто ПОВЕРИЛ (Keep Calm and Trust Alex Vyatkin﻿ :))) ) 

Я желаю каждому из Вас в Новом 2015 году - лишь радости и светлого пути, позитива и драйва, надежных людей рядом, свободы, достижения цели, покоя в душе и уверенности в завтрашнем дне.

А мы - будем рядом :))) Всегда! 

Пусть наша Школа всегда остается местом, где ХО-РО-ШО несмотря ни на какие внешние обстоятельства! 

Люблю всех вас, Nubira :)))

----------


## Nubira

Дорогие друзья школы и постоянные участники тренингов!
Сообщаю Вам, что на 2015 год общим собранием коллектива был утвержден следующий график тренировок:
- 1 раз в месяц (вариабельно 3-5 дней) - тренинги с Алексом
- По договоренности, минимум раз в неделю - совместные сборы групп по дисциплинам для совместных тренировок и выполнения домашнего задания
- Июнь - летний лагерь 10 дней с Алексом! 

Следующий тренинг *"Pure Energy"* пройдет с 28 февраля по 4 марта, 5 дней! Регистрация открыта! 
Вся информация о работе нашей школы: http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

----------


## Nubira

Друзья, меня несколько дней возможно не будет в сети, но потом я загружу оставшиеся фото с семинара...
А сейчас немного статистики 2014 года...

В 2014 году за 4 тренинга наш состав участников с собаками выглядел таким образом:
Общее количество участников с собаками за 4 тренинга – 31. 
Из них 21 - постоянных участников которые посетили 2 и более тренингов.

*Раскладка по породам:*
Малинуа – 9
Немецкая овчарка – 9
Бультерьер – 4
Амстаффтерьер – 1
Американский бульдог – 1
Бурбуль – 1
Доберман – 1
Бриар – 1
Метис – 1
Курцхаар – 1

Итого:
Малинуа – 9
Другие породы - 22
*Добро пожаловать к нам в Школу в 2015 году!!!*

----------


## Nubira

*Всем доброго зимнего утра! да-да, она кажется наступила :))))

Идет регистрация на PURE ENERGY! Тренинг с Алексом Вяткиным, февраль, Киев! 28 февраля - 4 марта!!!
*http://trening.k9shop.com.ua/регистрация

А пока - отзыв :)))
Ксения Гриневская
А вот даже не знаю, что и сказать, потому что уже немало сказано другими участниками, и сказано очень здорово, я под многим бы подписалась. Да и порою не так уж просто оформить эмоции в связный текст. Но я попробую.
Если коротко - Мастер есть Мастер, Учитель есть Учитель, и великое дело, когда эти двое встречаются в одном человеке. Большая удача и даже счастье - иметь возможность в режиме реального времени перенимать опыт у специалиста высочайшего класса, который к тому же делится им с исключительной щедростью.
А вот дальше, если начать углубляться, вдаваться в подробности и т.п., коротко не получится при всём желании.
На семинарах Алекса Вяткина меня очень радует (на правах потока сознания):
+ то, что Алекс уделяет должное (пристальное!) внимание теоретической части, подробно разъясняет, что к чему, зачем и почему;
+ то, что Алекс делает всё возможное для того, чтобы человек, работающий с собакой, начал думать и чтобы это вошло в привычку;
+ абсолютно разумный и в полном смысле этого слова профессиональный подход Алекса к воспитанию и дрессировке собак;
+ честность Алекса, добросовестность, порядочность, принципиальность, способность озвучивать всё как есть, идти - да уже не идти, а давно стоять - против системы;
+ искренняя заинтересованность Алекса в результате, преданность своему делу;
+ прекрасное чувство юмора Алекса;
+ умение Алекса доступно изложить даже достаточно сложный материал;
+ умение Алекса найти подход к любому проводнику/хозяину и собаке;
+ умение Алекса держать аудиторию;
+ тактичность Алекса;
+ потрясающая работоспособность Алекса, полная самоотдача;
+ щедрость Алекса - на информацию, на эмоции, на всё, что нужно для продуктивного взаимодействия;
+ очевидная результативность для всех участников семинара с собаками (степень её варьирует в зависимости от особенностей участников - и тем не менее, всегда имеет место быть);
+ то, что есть постоянные участники и, как следствие, возможность отслеживать их путь (не могу не отметить своих любимчиков: Юля с Драганом, Настя с Рэдом, Елена с Жаном - прекрасны!; очень приятно смотреть на Ольгу с Чиной, Олега и Верта; из тех, кого не было на этом семинаре, но кто уже в моём сердце - Денис и Джесси, точнее, Денис-то был, Джесси не было, ну да ладно; есть за что отметить и других, но тогда я вообще никогда не закончу);
+ тёплая атмосфера на семинаре;
+ прекрасная организация.
Надо, пожалуй, всё-таки закругляться =]
Хотя я могла бы много чего ещё сказать. Думаю, что и так всё ясно: семинары Алекса Вяткина радуют, просвещают и вдохновляют.
Огомное спасибо Алексу - Мастеру и Учителю, Насте - прекрасному организатору, Светлане - хозяйке зала, всем участникам - прекрасной компании.
До новых - и, надеюсь, скорых - встреч!

----------


## Nubira

:)))) в афоризмы семинаров.... 
"из таких людей можно лепить универсальную собаку со щенка...."

 :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:

----------


## Nubira

* 5-дневный тренинг с Алексом Вяткиным в Киеве!!!
28 февраля - 4 марта!*
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWQovD8wasA

----------


## Nubira

ВНИМАНИЕ! Общим решением коллектива у нас вводятся следующие правила  :Ag:  
В начале каждого тренинга с Алексом (в предшествующий день) мы проводим КОРПОРАТИВ!   :Aa: 
Предварительное расписание по месяцам: 
- февраль - каток
- март - пейнтбол
- апрель - веревочный парк
- май - конные прогулки
- июнь - летний лагерь, думаю тут будет много чего интересного :)))

----------


## Nubira

*Киев, 28 февраля – 4 марта*



*- 5 дневный тренинг
- 50 часов знаний
- Ответы на все вопросы
- Эксклюзивные методики 
- Быстрый результат

...ПОКАЖИ МНЕ СВОЮ СОБАКУ, И Я СКАЖУ КТО ТВОЙ ТРЕНЕР!*

Информация и запись на тренинг:
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

----------


## Nubira

С добрым и веселым утром вас всех от наших бультерьеров! Ангел открывает новые просторы в части создания трюков :)))
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHbFY4EYBSw

Трюк "КАРУСЕЛЬ"! :Ag:

----------


## Nubira

Кто сказал, что собаки породы шарпей не дрессируемые? Работает шарпей Арамис, инструктор - Владимир Трегубов, Центр Прогрессивной Дрессировки «TopDog» (школа дрессировки Алекса Вяткина).
http://youtu.be/aCd7j19WzZA

----------


## Nubira

*- Как именно мы работаем?
- Чему мы учим?
- Какой будет результат?*
Статью и видео с первого урока представляет Новичок нашей Школы - Анна Полянская и ее бультерьер Мирра :)))


http://fauna-servis.ua/sobaka-v-perv...aya-mirra.html

----------


## Nubira

Дорогие друзья! скоро мы откроем раздел на сайте, с конкретными примерами решаемых в тренинге проблем. Начнем с одного случая.

"Опыт. Наглая, выключающая маму молодая годовалая сука дога . Встает на плечи или перекрывает дорогу своим нехилым телом. Упражнения знает, но так как маме её жалко - делать ни фига не делает. Была отправлена к Алексу за лекарством. Сука после октябрьского семинара поменялась на глазах - умна, весела и очень хочет работать. Вуаля!"

----------


## Nubira

*ДА!!!!!!!!!!!*!!

----------


## Nubira

*Продолжается регистрация на тренинг 28 февраля - 4 марта!*

- мы работаем с любыми породами
- мы решаем любые проблемы
- мы ведем к качественно высокому результату
- для участников тренингов - регулярные бесплатные занятия по отработке домашнего задания 

Подробнее: http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

----------


## Nubira

*Регистрация на тренинги:*
*"PURE ENERGY" - 28 февраля - 4 марта*
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua/регистрация

*"SPRING MELODY" - 24-27 апреля*
http://goo.gl/forms/Yj3UoK3sll

*Летний лагерь "Hot Summer Jam in Vyatkin's School!!!" - 11-21 июня*
http://goo.gl/forms/W7LeMNFDQ1

Алекс Вяткин лекция , методы дрессировки (механика и наведение)
http://youtu.be/1ipkAq5FgXo

----------


## Nubira

Информационно-просветительское видео от наших учениц! 

Бультерьер - особенности и характер породы (факты, а не мифы о бультерьерах)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kK4...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Nubira

Работает французкий бульдог
Школа Дрессировки Алекса Вяткина в Украине
Инструктор - Ирина Безуглая, город Харьков

http://youtu.be/QTB_wkJprdQ

----------


## Nubira

*Продолжается запись на тренинг 28 февраля - 4 марта!
- щенячья группа
- работа с разными породами
- новый, интерактивный формат теории
- послушание и защита
- коррекция поведения
- ИПО, ОКД, ЗКС, Мондиоринг*

Амстафф Техас, 10 мес, тренинг по защите, Алекс Вяткин
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2Umdt4FK6M

----------


## Nubira

*Всем доброе утро! начало недели... будьте спокойны и счастливы!
Продолжается регистрация на тренинг 28 февраля - 4 марта. Еще есть места для участников с собаками.*
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn2rvomQreo

----------


## Nubira

http://xxl.ua/zhizn/nauka/profession...ilnejshij.html

----------


## Nubira

Доброе утро! Начнем его с отзыва: 

Ирина Вашина:
Для начала хочу представиться. Меня зовут Ирина. С 19 по 23 января 2015г. проходил семинар с Алексом Вяткиным, в котором я приняла участие, вместе со своим кобелем НО (шоу-разведения), по кличке Немо (возраст 2 года).


Алекс Вяткин – особенный, очень позитивный, улыбчивый, с отличным чувством юмора человек. Человек с уникальной энергетикой и колоссальной работоспособностью. Семинары с Алексом никого не оставят равнодушными, его методы решения как спортивных задач, так и бытового послушания, завораживают. В основу их содержания положены не только глубокие познания и грандиозный опыт современных принципов дрессировки, но и умение донести информацию до слушателей – простым и доступным для всех языком. Вопросы любой сложности только приветствовались, ни один не остался без ответа. И что поражает – на них Алекс отвечал легко и непринужденно, не задумываясь ни на секунду. Практическая часть семинара постоянно пересекалась с теоретической. На каждом примере Алекс объяснял: почему собака показывает то или иное поведение; что ею движет в этот момент; чтобы мы сделали в данной ситуации, как поступили; как объяснить собаке нужное нам поведение. Т.е. шла двусторонняя связь: «Учитель – Ученики». Таким образом, Алекс старался, чтобы участники семинара не просто прослушали лекцию, а научились думать, понимать основные принципы дрессировки, и умели самостоятельно находить решения, возникающих проблем. Вообще, Алекс поражает своим умением чувствовать собак. К каждой собаке был свой индивидуальный подход. Для каждой он находил понятный для нее способ объяснения того или иного упражнения (навыка). В результате, просто «мурашки» бегут по телу, когда видишь своими глазами перевоплощение пар (проводник + собака), как они становятся единым целым, смотрятся красиво и непринужденно. Кстати, не осталось ни одной пары, которая не решила бы свои насущные проблемы. В целом, работа с Алексом и результаты этой работы впечатляют настолько, что порой мы (участники семинара) не могли сдержать эмоции и громко аплодировали успехам какой-либо из пар.
Особое внимание хотелось бы уделить, доселе не любимому мной, защитному разделу. Только теперь я понимаю, почему этот вид мне не нравился – хоть раздел С в IPO, хоть ЗКС. Наверное, потому что до семинара не видела ни одной толковой и стоящей работы собак. Неизгладимое впечатление произвела работа в защите 8 месячного щенка из питомника Алекса Вяткина, по кличке Робби – собака с высоким драйвом, сильным желанием борьбы, высокой добычей, и все это в сочетании с крепкими нервами и уверенностью в себе. Ну, еще бы… Чему удивляться!!! Алекс как профессионал своего дела, знает какими качествами должна обладать настоящая рабочая собака. Таких и разводит. Он сам, как фигурант непревзойден и уникален. Настолько четко читать собак, ни одного лишнего движения, по-моему, даже его внутренняя энергия направлена на нужные действия собаки. А эти экспериментальные тестирования в защите, помогают не только понять, что собака представляет из себя от природы, но и приводят к разумному завершению с пользой для собаки.
Оптимизм и в то же время реализм от полученных знаний очень сильно вдохновляет на предстоящую работу со своей собакой, подстегивает двигаться дальше, больше учиться и идти вперед, только вперед!!!
Выражаю огромную признательность Алексу Вяткину за продуктивные, интересные, позитивные и очень нужные семинары. Уверена, что с их помощью Алекс выведет наш спорт на мировой уровень.
Особую благодарность хотелось бы выразить организаторам данного семинара – школе дрессировки г.Томска, в лице Анны Скопиновой и Евгения Калямова (фигурант школы). Ребята, вы МОЛОДЦЫ!!! Делаете большое дело! Спасибо, что подарили такой праздник, приютили, накормили и вообще создали прекрасную атмосферу мероприятия.
И еще, немаловажный момент… Благодаря, этому семинару, вместе с позитивом и вагоном знаний, я приобрела настоящих друзей — близких мне идейно, с которыми мы идем одной дорогой, полной поддержки и взаимовыручки, к одной цели, без зависти и склок.
Если кто-то спросит меня: «Стоит ли посетить семинар с Алексом Вяткиным?» Отвечу однозначно: «ДА». Вердикт мой таков: РЕКОМЕНДУЮ, как новичкам (с первой собакой), так и спортсменам, и особенно фигурантам. Поверьте, у АЛЕКСА ВЯТКИНА есть чему поучиться!!!
Алекс, с огромным нетерпением жду следующего семинара!!!

*Регистрация на тренинги в Киеве:
"PURE ENERGY" - 28 февраля - 4 марта
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua/регистрация
"SPRING MELODY" - 24-27 апреля
http://goo.gl/forms/Yj3UoK3sll
Летний лагерь "Hot Summer Jam in Vyatkin's School!!!" - 11-21 июня
http://goo.gl/forms/W7LeMNFDQ1*

----------


## Nubira

*«Поток» (flow) - состояние оптимального переживания человека, полного слияния со своим делом, поглощения им, когда не ощущаешь ни времени, ни самого себя, когда вместо усталости постоянно чувствуешь прилив энергии

Желаю всем!!!*

----------


## Nubira

*ТАКИЕ РАЗНЫЕ.
Ученики нашей Школы на семинаре Алекса Вяткина в Томске 19-23 января.
Присоединяйтесь к нашей дружной разношерстной команде! :)*
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

----------


## Nubira

Доброе утро дорогие друзья! до тренинга осталось чуть больше 2 недель :))) Все готовы? Как с домашним заданием? как с настроением? кому не хватает драйва, позитива и энергии? :)))
Начинаю рассылать инструкции по подготовке и счета на оплату. Просьба также по возможности сделать отметки - будете ли обедать/ужинать чтобы мы могли точно рассчитать количество порций, как показала практика - наша Кухня пользуется большой популярностью у участников :)))
Хорошего Вам всем дня, позитива, все ХО-РО-ШО несмотря ни на что!

----------


## Nubira

*Регистрация на тренинг 28 февраля - 4 марта!!!
Не обсуждайте... не думайте... Попробуйте сами... ощутите результат :))))*
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

*Отзывы участников:*

*Валентина и (горная собака) Инда* :) 

"Все гениальное просто!

-Как же заставить эту собаку думать?
-Ну почему она меня не понимает?
-Она делает совсем не то, что я требую!
-Ох, я не интересен своей собаке... 

А ведь часто подобные мысли возникают в голове практически каждого владельца собаки. Вроде занимаешься с ней, стараешься, объясняешь, а она смотрит на тебя удивленными глазами и делает не то и не так как нужно тебе. А иногда и вовсе решает что с тобой скучно и ей намного приятнее та девочка, или тот мужчина проходящий мимо....
И тогда мы начинаем обвинять свою собаку в глупости, невнимательности. Разочаровываемся в ней с каждым днем больше и больше...

И вдруг, в один прекрасный день тебя приглашают на семинар Алекса Вяткина. Говорят что там о бязательно произойдет чудо. Да и вообще будет здорово! Ты с долей сомнения идешь... заходишь в зал и видишь кучу единомышленников и его - маэстро! 

Семинар начинается весело, незатейлево. Сначала кажется что все разговоры пустые, просто болтовня. Но проходит время и начинаешь вникать и понимаешь что во время этой "болтовни" Алекс словно прощупывает суть человека, собаки и находит тот самый корень проблемы, мешающий вам жить. Не дающий наладить контакт и найти взаимопонимание.
-Ну, показывай, что там у тебя?-Говорит спокойным голосом двухметровый дядька. :)
И ты начинаешь сбивчиво показывать и рассказывать о своей проблеме, а в голове проносится -Нет, тут мне точно не помочь, проблема не разрешимая. Все СЛИШКОМ сложно!!! :(

Алекс же сосредоточено вглядывается в каждый твой жест, поворот головы, мимику, взгляд. Улавливает интонацию.

В то время как ты ходишь по залу и показываешь свои умения с убеждением что все это зря - у него в мозгу запускаются немыслимые механизмы, сложнейшие химические реакции и ведется глубочайший анализ. Ты останавливаешься. Всё. Закончили.

И тут начинается все самое интересное. 
-Дорогая, а ты не хочешь побыть в шкуре своей собаки? Ведь только так ты сможешь ощутить всю полноту и "прелесть" СВОИХ ЖЕ методов работы. 
Решено, приступаем. Накинули поводок на руку и пошли. Теперь ТЫ собака, а Алекс твой хозяин. Начинается самое интересное. Алекс ведет с тобой работу ТВОИМИ же методами. А ты все думаешь, -Ну как же так? Ведь ничего же не понятно. Ну как же я могу идти у левой ноги и не вылезать вперед, и если ты все время смотришь на меня, и зовешь, и ищешь глазами контакт, да и куски лежат в правом кармане... я туда тянусь, а ты мне отталкиваешь! И снова манишь! 
Несуразица какая-то!
А потом тебе показывают как ПРАВИЛЬНО! А разница - в простейших мелочах! Простейших, но ОЧЕНЬ ВАЖНЫХ!

Алекс, словно музыкальный инструмент настраивает. Натягивая струну за струной, по милиметру. Казалось бы почти ничего не поменялось, одна деталь всего! А звучит УЖЕ не так, звучит уже ПРАВИЛЬНО! Красиво!
Ведь это не какая-то деталь, а очень ВАЖНАЯ деталь. И ты на собственной шкуре ощущаешь разницу! Ведь иногда слова не так сильно врезаются в память. А вот действия....это да!
А потом берешь ТЫ свою собаку, и... ВАУ!!! Получается!!!! Да идет-то как прямо!!! А хвостик как задирает вверх! А улыбается шире меня! А глаза блестят! У обоих!!!!
-Поняла!!! Я поняла и она поняла!

И настроение твое улучшилось! :)

Спасибо Алекс!
Валя и Инда."

----------


## Nubira

*Чем БЕСКОНФЛИКТНАЯ дрессировка отличается от БЕЗКОРРЕКЦИОННОЙ….*
Уж точно не применяемыми инструментами:)!!!
Сплошь и рядом новомодные позитивные "кликер" тренеры часто путают коррекцию с конфликтом. Конфликт возникает не из за коррекции, а из-за непонимания собакой требований и неумения дрессировщика правильно донести эту информацию...
Представьте , что вы приехали в Англию впервые, арендовали машину и поехали как всегда (к чему привыкли) по правой стороне дороги…Вас остановила и оштрафовала полиция за нарушения правил вождения в Англии..Поначалу у Вас возникает недопонимание и отсюда КОНФЛИКТ, ведь вы не знали правил вождения в Англии , а дома все по-другому…Но если через какое то время вы опять повторите ту же ситуацию, увидя полицейских вы вспомните правила и поймете за что вас штрафуют…Здесь будет КОНФЛИКТ? правильно, не будет….
Так же работает и ПРАВИЛЬНО ПОДОБРАННАЯ КОРРЕКЦИЯ. Какие признаки "правильности"? Есть частные случаи в зависимости от патологии животного, но В ОСНОВНОМ : 
при наводящей коррекции собака не зажимается, не "теряет настроения", не начинает "стесняться" …и в общем РАДУЕТСЯ ЖИЗНИ!
Показатель ПРАВИЛЬНОСТИ всегда конечный РЕЗУЛЬТАТ! 
Если собака работает живо и с интересом , значит все было сделано правильно, хоть коррекции и присутствовали! 
И сейчас о ПЛОХОМ. Тема, которую стараются обходить на семинарах и публичных тренингах….
"Самая страшная" ПОДАВЛЯЮЩАЯ коррекция , дается для того, что бы прекратить антисоциальные поведения, такие как немотивированная агрессия на животных и людей раз и на всегда! Тут работает только удавка , ни в коем случае не ЭШО и не строгач, которые обычно стимулируют драйвы…
Захотелось собачке отгрызть голову соседскому коккеру или отправить странного старичка с палочкой или ребятню с мячиком на больничную койку , "краник кислородный" перекрылся и здравствуй "чистилище"….Есть здесь конфликт? Ну по-началу да, между желаниями опасного социопата и нормами общества….Но после того, как он выучил эти нормы жития, будет ли у него конфликт с требованиями в следующий раз? Нет, не будет….И просить и предупреждать " НЕ УБИЙ" не нужно…Никаких "ФУ" "НЕЛЬЗЯ" и прочей ненужной захламляющей мозг и прожигающей время инфы….Захотел убить-в чистилище….Какой тут конфликт?
Я бы хотел посмотреть работу с такими социопатами "по -доброму" ….кликером…..не получится и не пытайтесь…. 
Если кто-то патологически пытается нанести телесный вред,иногда ведущий к смерти или инвалидности другого живого существа…. только так и не иначе….
За декады работы с такими индивидами ни одной собаки потерявшей жизнь и здоровье не было, но было сохранено множество ЖИЗНЕЙ!!! 
Целесообразность применения коррекции в таких случаях полностью оправдана. 
ЖЕСТКО но ЧЕСТНО и СПРАВЕДЛИВО!
PS. В то время как основа безконфликтного тренинга эта работа с маркерами, наведениями, поощрениями ….в общем и целом СПЛОШНОЙ ПОЗИТИВ , нельзя было не сказать о коррекции….
Гармоничные отношения между человеком и собакой выстраиваются в основном на "я хочу" и "мне выгодно и интересно"... на формирование этого отношения уходит основное времени в тренинге…. но нельзя забывать о нормах общежития в социуме и о слове "ДОЛЖЕН"….

*Alex Vyatkin*

----------


## Nubira

Всем доброе утро! в предверии тренинга, т.к. у нас и в группе, и на занятиях очень много новичков - дублирую АЗЫ. Статьи Алекса которые необходимо прочитать каждому кто начинает с нами заниматься, да и  старожилам тоже не помешает освежить в памяти :) я например, утром, с чашечкой кофе, прекрасно провела время :)))

*Социальный инстинкт или с чего начинается дрессировка.*
http://working-malinois.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1118

*Зависимость методов дрессировки от генетики*
http://working-malinois.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1276

*Современные методы подготовки собак в защите.*
http://working-malinois.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1108

----------


## Nubira

*Меню нашей кухни на тренинг 28 февраля - 4 марта!
Просьба заранее определиться кто будет кушать! 

Завтраки - 50 грн., обед и ужин - 100 грн. (первое и второе по отдельности - 50 грн)

Суббота*
Завтрак: Яичница домашняя (3 яйца), сыр, масло, ветчина, Чай с лимоном, кофе, булочка
Обед: Украинский борщ с мясом, мясо тушеное с картофельным пюре, капустный салат, огурцы маринованные, хлеб, узвар

*Воскресенье*
Завтрак: Сосиски с горчицей, сыр, масло, ветчина, чай с лимоном, кофе, булочка
Обед: Солянка, биток куриный с спагетти, морковный салат, соленья, компот, хлеб

*
Понедельник*
Завтрак: сырники домашние, сыр, масло, ветчина, чай с лимоном, кофе, булочка
Обед: Уха (куриный бульон), рыба жареная, картофельное пюре, свекольный салат, компот, хлеб

*Вторник*
Завтрак: Блинчики с мясом, сыр, масло, ветчина, чай с лимоном, кофе, булочка
Обед: Суп куриный с галушками, котлета по киевски, картофель фри, свекольный салат, компот, хлеб

Среда - по вашему желанию :)))

Все домашнее, свежеприготовленное, с пылу с жару!!!

----------


## Nubira

Чем по вечерам занимаются блондинки в ожидании приезда Alex Vyatkin? :)))
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_10nN_M21NQ

----------


## Nubira

Доброе утро дорогие друзья! время летит неумолимо быстро, и это радует :) до нашей встречи осталось совсем чуть-чуть! в этот раз у нас очень интересный состав. Много новичков, новые, разные породы, много иногородних зрителей. 
Только что я отправила всем зарегистрировавшимся участникам подробные инструкции по тренингу. Просьба проверить свои почтовые ящики и личные сообщения в фейсбуке, и кто не получил - сообщить мне!

Начинаем обратный отсчет! до тренинга с Алексом осталось ВСЕГО ЛИШЬ 15 ДНЕЙ!!!

И как напоминание как это было, есть и будет - презентую новый ролик с прошлого семинара!!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pH4_wzmrA1I#t=39

----------


## Nubira

Наша ученица - Женя и ее первая собака, бультерьер Даби, ему 3,5 мес. 
Яркая иллюстрация девиза нашей Школы "Покажи мне свою собаку, и я скажу кто твой тренер". 
У Жени это первая собака... 
Браво - Женя! Браво - Алекс!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LGpp_2oxfo

----------


## Nubira

*Скоро Тренинг в Киеве! 28 февраля - 4 марта! присоединяйтесь!!!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2N2eSkor5NI

(На видео - зимний лагерь с Алексом Вяткиным в Тюмени, январь 2015)

----------


## Nubira

*ОСТАЛОСЬ 7 ДНЕЙ!!!*
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua

----------


## Nubira

*Премьера!!! ПЕРВЫЙ ТРЕНИНГ 2015 ГОДА! 
"PURE ENERGY - Алекс Вяткин, февраль, Киев!"*
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua
*Новый формат теории! Мощный результат! 

Бесплатно – 1 день тренинга, пакет «Новичок»! 

Только здесь. Только у нас. 
Специалист по молоссам, агрессивным собакам, различным видам тестирования собак в породах защитного и охранного предназначения.
Сертифицированный фигурант РSA.*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsaSSAGJIXE

*Регистрация на тренинг подходит к концу.*

----------


## Nubira

:))) мое утро начинается с улыбки. ТРИ...ДВА....ОДИН...ПУСК!!! 
Вдохновение. Сила. Энергия.
Поразительный Результат. Попробуйте. Сравните. Убедитесь сами!  :Yahoo!: 
До скорой встречи! *PURE ENERGY! Тренинг с Алексом Вяткиным, февраль, Киев!* - УЖЕ В СУББОТУ!!!
p.s. На тренинге будет много Vyatkins' Malinois разных возрастов. Всех желающих увидеть воочию - welcome! :)))
https://www.facebook.com/events/1502996169962408

----------


## Nubira

Я говорю ДА – дружбе, порядочности, чистоте. Я говорю НЕТ – негативу, лжи и лицемерию. 

Дорогие мои! Вы готовы встречать весну вместе?! Вы готовы к шикарному тренингу, морю смеха, радости, улыбкам, объятьям и открытию в себе новых высот и качеств?
Весна наступила  :Yahoo!: и привез ее Алекс. Всем весеннего настроения!!!
До встречи! Ждем вас!!! УРА!!!

----------


## Nubira

*Закончилось...



Первый сбор этого года - встреча друзей, много новичков, перелом в тренинге и многое другое...
Тренинги стали международными - заработал "Мост Дружбы"  Киев - Минск - Санкт- Петербург. Девочки мои дорогие, спасибо что прилетели, приехали! 
Мне в этот раз было как то особенно тяжело прощаться со всеми...прикипела, приросла... 
Но в последний день нас радовало солнце, наполняя умиротворенностью, расслабляя, и как будто напоминая - апрель совсем скоро! и снова встреча, и продолжение Пути. 

Первый день тренинга - "Судный день, чистилище". Перелом. "Детки" выросли.  
Последний день - эйфория от состояния собак в работе и своей нереальной крутости :))) 

За 5 дней тренинга - 22 собаки, 15 зрителей. 14 Vyatkins' Malinois, бультерьер, риджбек, большой швейцарский зенненхунд, мареммо-абруцкая овчарка, немецкие овчарки, малинуа. Разные вопросы и проблемы, как всегда потрясающе эффективные решения от Алекса. 

Совершенно позитивно-солнечно-умилительная щенячья группа маленьких Вяткинсов :))) Шквал эмоций у хозяев, море эмоций у меня... Мои первые маленькие Вяткинсы вышли в Большую жизнь :))) 

Открытие тренинга - почетный гость Negundor Drago с Оксаной, показавший мастер-класс в защите, закрытие тренинга - Vyatkins' Z'Couture с Катей. "Бочка!!!" - радостно закричали хозяева "деток"! :))) Бочка с большим удовольствием принимала всеобщее обожание :))) 

Открытие следового сезона!!!!! несмотря на все катаклизмы погоды - мы это сделали :)))

Новые, замечательные люди в коллективе! 

Много, много эмоций, результата, радости и грусти... Но Апрель уже совсем близко :) 
Спасибо вам всем, друзья! 
*

*"KEEP CALM, ALEX WILL COME!"* :)))

Следующие тренинги - регистрация открыта!:
24-27 апреля "Spring Melody"
http://goo.gl/forms/Yj3UoK3sll

11-21 июня "Hot Summer Jam in Vyatkin's School!"
http://goo.gl/forms/W7LeMNFDQ1

22-24 августа

----------


## Nubira

Alesia Nazarava из Минска, написала отзыв на форуме, переношу его сюда :)))
http://working-malinois.com/viewtopi...1295&start=345

" уф.... три дня пролетели "как пули у виска". 
Начнем с самого начала  :twisted: 
Утром мы с Женей, Найтро и течной НикитОй упаковались в моего Лесника, заехали на ветстанцию, взяли справки и стартовали из Минска на Киев. Если честно, я переживала  :oops: …. 
Из-за своей малоопытности в вопросах вождения на такие, как мне казалось, огромные расстояния (600 км я никогда не ездила :pardon: ). 
Из-за того, что могу влететь где-нить в яму на дороге – наслушалась историй об этом..
Из-за гаевых, которые могут остановить из-за какого пустяка, отобрать права\авто\содрать теньге и как нам потом добираться…
Ну и последние события на Украине конечно тоже напрягали... Не без этого...

И да! Не смотря на все это, в результате общения с Юлей в течении месяца я вооружилась «чувством Юлиного плеча» и таки решилась.

Хочу сказать, что:

•	Границу Новая Гута\Яриловичи прошли минут за 40. Никто не придирался. Завидя в машине 2х собак таможня и погранцы то расспрашивали, что это за порода, то звали к себе служить 
•	дорога на Киев порадовала. Дорожное покрытие вполне достойное.
•	штурман и друг Женя была великолепна в обоих ипостасях (чуть позже она выступила еще и в качестве психологического тренера =)
•	ГАИ к нам претензий не имело, возможно потому, что мы не нарушали  Нас ни разу никто не останавливал.
•	Вообще никаких последствий происходящего на востоке Украины замечено не было, кроме курса гривны.

Ну а там под Киевом нас широкой улыбкой встретил Андрей, отвез нас домой, где нас Юля встречала с готовым ужином, с Алексом и с сюрпризовой Дашкой из Питера :beer: ! Было так здорово от того, что все вместе…

А дальше три дня общения с теми, с кем ты говоришь взахлеб о НАШИХ собаках на одном языке, смеха до слез, улыбок до боли на лице (когда малышня пришла социализироваться – я улыбалась так, что на самом деле заболели щеки – вот где PURE ENERGY!!!), конспект, легкое мандраже перед выходом на площадку, рывок вперед и клааасссс!!!! ПОЛУЧАЕТСЯ!!!

Не обошлось без волшебного пенделя, но могу сказать, что у Алекса в этом смысле глаз- алмаз. Если бы не было пенделя – рывок бы не состоялся. Если бы пендель был сильнее – я могла бы затупить, а так – пендель был строго дозирован, в нужном направлении. С приятным послевкусием, в общем… ТО ЧТО НАДО!!!!

Вечером выключались, утром включались и снова шли впитывать новое, раскладывать новые знания и ощущения по полочкам.

А как нас кормили!!! Роману и его маме отдельное спасибо за то, что все было вкусное, свежее, горячее и иногда даже с собой завернутое  :beer: 

Юля, спасибо за стойкость, классную организацию и позитиффф! 

Даша, твой приятный сюрприз в полной мере удался  :crazy: !

Лена, спасибо за подробную консультацию по питанию и аптечке!

Рита, спасибо, что не бросили нас в Киеве и провели по всем инстанйциям :Rose: 

Женечка, дружище мой, мой штурман бесстрашно ведший меня ночью по перекопанной трассе между Бобруйском и Гомелем  - низкий тебе поклон  :Bravo:  :Bravo:  :Bravo:  :Bravo: 

Круто поработали!!!! Остается ждать летний лагерь…. Киев, Одесса, Запорожье, Питер и все-все-все, c вами было очень тепло, душевно и легко!!!

Ждем новых встреч и ответных визитов :friends: !!! "

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira

*“Spring Melody” – тренинг 24-27 апреля пройдет в закрытом формате.*
- регистрация участников с собаками и зрителей ТОЛЬКО предварительная. Организаторы оставляют за собой право отказа. Предпочтение отдается участникам записавшимся на все дни. 
- Оплата предварительная. Для первых 12 участников с собаками: до 10го апреля – стоимость 50 евро за 1 день тренинга, после 10го апреля – 60 евро. Для зрителей: до 10 го апреля – стоимость 15 евро за 1 день тренинга, после 10го апреля – 20 евро.
Для участников с 2мя собаками – до 10го апреля – 75 евро за 1 день тренинга, после 10го апреля – 100 евро.

По состоянию на 7 марта список участников выглядит так: 
1. Юля + Пайк
2. Иванна + Рикошет
3. Маша + Рада
4. Сергей + Тор
5. Сергей + Боб
6. Даша + Оникс
7. Максим + Дерзай
8. Алексей + Тирекс 
9. Настя + Сенди (2 дня)
10. Женя + Даби (2 дня) 
11. Катя + Сага + Z’Couture (2 дня)

Осталось 2-3 места на все 4 дня и 4-5 мест не на все дни.

Регистрация через заявочный лист: 
http://goo.gl/forms/Yj3UoK3sll

Возврат оплаты при отказе участия:
- до 1го апреля – 100%
- до 10го апреля – 50%
- После 10го апреля – оплата не возвращается.

Группа на Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/groups/vyatkin/

Группа Вконтакте
http://vk.com/event75449454

----------


## Nubira

Прощальное фото мартовского тренинга - Бочка (Vyatkins' Z'Couture) с детьми - Вяткинс Руди и Рикошетом.

----------


## Nubira

След... ах след! как же я раньше его ненавидела! Алекс научил меня его понимать и любить. Теперь для меня следовое поле - это нирвана :))) Очень круто, что мы на этом тренинге открыли следовой сезон, хотя погода и обстоятельства отчаянно пытались нам помешать! Это невероятное ощущение - поле, лес вдалеке, запах свежей пашни...

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira

...а потом Сережа зачем то принес семечки!!!  :oops:  :crazy: 







Ну вобщем все как всегда. Отлично поработали и хорошенько посмеялись :)))

----------


## Nubira

Совместная тренировка - суббота 14 марта, 11.00
Дрессировочная площадка Ирпень

----------


## Nubira

Продолжаю про наш февральско-мартовский тренинг :)))

На арену вышло подрастающее поколение Вяткинсов! 
Вяткинс Ти-Рекс, Оникс и Сенди (Вольтер - Бочка, Вольтер - Урса)





Подзыв деток :)))


Отзыв от Даши, хозяйки маленького Оникса.

"Очень хотелось бы поделиться своими впечатлениями от нашего первого тренинга у Алекса!

Вспоминая,как все было,очень сложно совладать со всеми чувствами и эмоциями и собрать в кучу мысли)) Но все же попробую)) В первую очередь хотелось бы заметить,что тренировки с Алексом не похожи ни на одни другие из тех,что мы посещали раньше! В разное время мы были на разного вида занятиях с разными собаками,и,направляясь на семинар к Алексу в первый день,ожидали увидеть что то похожее на то,что видели раньше. Ничего подобного! Никаких глупых стереотипов, неработающих алгоритмов и шаблонов,одинаковых для всех! Индивидуальный подход к каждой и любой собаке,не затуманенный взгляд на проблемы,быстрый и точный "диагноз" и верное решение!))Никаких заумных фраз и пустой болтовни,все понятно и доступно настолько,что сразу же начинаешь удивляться,как же ты и раньше до этого не додумался))) 

Во вторых хотелось бы сказать пару слов про коллектив)) Очень приятно порадовало то,что никто не оставался безразличным и чужим, каждый хоть раз подошел,спросить о чем то,дать полезный совет или просто поговорить))нам как новичкам со щенком это было очень приятно))ведь это здорово,когда вместе собираются люди,которые не шепчут за спиной улыбаясь в глаза,не радуются твоим ошибкам и не ждут твоего промаха, а просто ОЧЕНЬ ЛЮБЯТ собак,не важно своих или чужих,сопереживают,советуют,направляют и поддерживают!)))по моему,на семинары Алекса стоит приходить,даже если нет собаки,просто чтоб побыть в такой атмосфере))настоящей)) 

Ну и конечно же я не могу не сказать,что мы были в полном шоке от способностей своего мальчика)))) когда приходишь на семинар с 3х месячным Вяткинсом,который дома спит на подушке и зацеловывает всех до смерти и ВДРУГ видишь на что он способен без какой либо подготовки и обучения....на глаза наворачиваются слезы гордости за своего ребенка))и как то очень быстро приходит осознание того,что есть вещи,которые в собаке или есть,или нет.все просто))))) 

После того,как мы побывали на семинаре,все знакомые начали спрашивать нас " ну и как оно? на что похоже?" я отвечала НИ НА ЧТО. ни на что из того,что мы видели прежде)) как все было? приходите и посмотрите сами))говорить можно много,но лучше один раз увидеть)) "

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira

Вяткинс Сенди, от Урсы. Моя любимая девочка. Редкая стервочка, я всегда безошибочно отличала ее среди всех щенков - с момента рождения. Маленький питбуль :)

----------


## Nubira

Вяткинс T'Rex. "Доктор Зло" - подпольная кличка с детства :)))))))) Очень типичный сын Бочки и Вольтера :))) Думаю что вырастет второй Комбат!

----------


## Nubira

Вяткинс С'Оникс (от Урсы).

Описание от Даши Сергеевой которая была гостем нашего тренинга :
"Мгновенно включился, очень долго и интенсивно отработал с Алексом, и пуски, и летящие в него бутылки бутылки, и подвешивания за все части тела, чего только Алекс с ним не делал, а он всё кусался и кусался. Смотрелось очень впечатляюще. Такая козявочка масенькая, и такой крокодил :) "

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira

Вяткинс Сага (в быту - Барселона  :D )
Фото мало т.к. я снимала видео... девчонка очень старательная и обожающая хозяйку :)))

----------


## Nubira

Анастасия и Риджбек Пантера

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira

Алеся и Вяткинс Никита (Минск)  на тренинге в Киеве :)

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira

*Напоминаю, что подходит к концу регистрация на закрытый апрельский тренинг с Алексом Вяткиным в Киеве.* 
http://www.trening.k9shop.com.ua

Алекс приедет вдохновленный после семинара по Мондиорингу с Андреем Шуваловым, думаю, нас ждет много нового и интересного!!!

*Как проходят наши тренинги ?* :D 

*Для новичков.* 
- В течение одного тренинга мы даем Вам теоретическую базу, и максимальный практический результат, в соответствии с генетическими возможностями собаки. 
- Мы обучаем хозяина, или связку хозяин-фигурант, работаем инструментами которые Вам понятны, и Вы сможете применять их самостоятельно и эффективно по окончанию cеминара.

*Для тех кто занимается с нами регулярно или периодически.* 
- По окончанию каждого тренинга мы получаем план работы , и 2-3 раза в неделю проводим групповые занятия.

*Для группы «в полосатых купальниках» - костяк Школы.* 
«Чистилище, судный день». Готовимся! Давайте приятно удивим шефа? :))

----------


## Nubira

Всем кто видит и знает свою цель... рекомендую посмотреть :)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCJQCspeC1I

----------


## Nubira

"...и если рядом друзья
то победить нас - нельзя!" 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6CRnKvtrzo

*Тренинг 24-27 апреля. Состав участников. Регистрация продолжается:*
www.trening.k9shop.com.ua

1. Юля + Вяткинс Пайк
2. Иванна + Вяткинс Рикошет
3. Маша + Вяткинс Рада
4. Сергей + Вяткинс Тор
5. Сергей + Вяткинс Боб
6. Даша + Вяткинс Оникс (3 дня)
7. Максим + Вяткинс Дерзай
8. Алексей + Вяткинс Тирекс (2 дня)
9. Настя + Вяткинс Сенди (2 дня)
10. Катя + Вяткинс Сага + Вяткинс Z’Couture
11. Тамара + НО Глория
12. Лена + Вяткинс Прада + Надира

Резервный список:
Евгений + лабрадор

----------


## Nubira

*Для всех кто планировал посетить наши тренинги! Просьба учитывать тот факт, что ближайшие семинары с Алексом В КИЕВЕ:
24-27 апреля - “Spring Melody” 
11-21 июня - "Летний лагерь Лагерь Hot Summer Jam+День Рождения Vyatkins' Malinois!"

И потом тренинг в Киеве пройдет уже осенью!!!! т.к. мы всем коллективом в августе дружно едем в Одессу и Минск! 
А вот в апреле и июне Вы еще можете успеть  :)  хотя мест осталось уже мало!*
www. trening.k9shop.com.ua

----------


## Nubira

*Жизнь может пройти мимо тебя очень быстро.
Не позволяй.
Цени и чувствуй каждый миг...*

Осталось два дня до окончания регистрации на закрытый апрельский тренинг!
www.trening.k9shop.com.ua

----------


## Nubira

*В нашей Школе мы не только дрессируем собак, но и обучаем фигурантов!

У Вас еще есть уникальный шанс попасть в число стажирующихся фигурантов на тренинге 24-27 апреля!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgsrpvOCb1o

----------


## Nubira

*Школа дрессировки Алекса Вяткина в Украине
Работа с клиентами: Наш инструктор Иванна  и методики Алекса в действии :)*

----------


## Nubira

*Дорогі друзі, з Великоднем!

Нехай це величне свято наповнить серце світлими почуттями надії і любові, дарує щастя та добро. Бажаю Вам радості, здоров’я, добробуту і благополуччя.

Христос Воскрес!*

----------

